# Pokemon Necro (Open RP for anyone who wants to join)



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

Yellow fellows, I be Amepix, but you can call me Choco! I'm currently working on a zombie apocalypse scenario role play, but with zombie Pokémon! I thought it could be an interesting idea, so here we are.

You can be a Pokemon or a Fur, or both if you like. I don't mind. You're also allowed to make your own NPC's, if you so please. Yes, this also means you're allowed to drive the plot, because why not? If you can't think of a way to join the on going story line, create your own until the paths cross. After all, I did say you're allowed to drive the plot, so you could even create you're own!

You can join in at any time! Just try to do it in a way that makes sense, okay? I hope this'll be a fun role play as we all try our best to survive. Btw, if you die, you can come back and be the zombie you, or just be a different character.

*If you wanna have a nice chat or discuss something, go here!*


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/pokemon-necro-discussion-thread.1682273/
		


*Wanna learn about anything? Go here!*


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/pok%C3%A9mon-necro-information-thread.1682413/


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

It has been a long, long winter. And yet, these monsters still persist the lands. What happened to our world? Where did everyone go? How did this happen? Most people won't know the answer, and unfortunately, this little Rockruff didn't know either. His name was Rocky, and he wandered the wastelands of the dead alone, for a time.

Rocky: Hello? Is someone there?

He calls out into the void, will someone be there to answer him?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 4, 2022)

Unfortunately, his only response was the moan of a Shambler of the Aipom species. Rocky trembled. He'd always had his big brother to protect him but now-

No, this was no time to whimper and cower in fear, he had to defend himself. Rocky tried his best to focus on the infected Aipom before shooting a flurry of rocks at it, the jagged stones stabbing into the arms, legs, chest and head of the Shambler, causing blood to sprout out from the impact. The Aipom falls over, smashing the back of it's head onto the pavement below with a audible crunch.

The reddish liquid began to spill from the now dead Shambler's head, and it's eyes leaked the same reddish fluids before the strange eye pattern disappeared. The creature was in fact dead.

Rocky: Phew! I-I did it! I really did it!

He celebrated, this was truly an accomplishment, as the young Rockruff had never slain a zombie before. However, would this celebration bring the attention of a fellow survivor, or will it bring the scorn of the dead?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

When the first zombie outbreak was sighted, the world couldn't hold itself together, panic and chaos ensued.
When more of those zombies begin to rip and tear the world apart, apocalypse was inevitable.
Winter has come, the cold stripping away all senses of hopes, leaving behind only a bleak feeling and a fear of the unknown.
Unknown of what might become of tomorrow. If there is a tomorrow at all. Let alone an answer to all of this.
In this dead, ghost city, a mere dead shell of its former metropolis glory before the madness begun, the few remaining survivors are stranded among the zombies.
Among the survivors, there is a Rockruff...


Amepix said:


> However, would this celebration bring the attention of a fellow survivor, or will it bring the scorn of the dead?


His cheer for his first achievement of killing a zombie gets the former.
A voice calls out to him from a distance, but whoever it is, isn't in sight. Perhaps on the other side, behind the crumbled buildings.

??? : Hey ! Is someone there !?

From the sound of it, it doesn't seem to be a Rapid...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Hello?!  Hey, I'm over here! Near the... Um... *reads the name of the sign above him* Near the Poke Mart!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky: Hello?!  Hey, I'm over here! Near the... Um... *reads the name of the sign above him* Near the Poke Mart!


Poor guy must be pretty desperate to give away his location without even being sure if it's a survivor or a raider.
But for the moment, the stranger sounds... genuine. In a way.

??? : "Poke Mart" ?... Alright, I'm coming, stay put. Are you hurt ? How many of you are there ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Just me... And no, I'm okay.

*he proceeds to sit down at the front of the Poke Mart in wait for the stranger to arrive*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky: Just me... And no, I'm okay.
> 
> *he proceeds to sit down at the front of the Poke Mart in wait for the stranger to arrive*


??? : Alright, sit tight, I'm coming.

Eventually, the Rockruff could hear footsteps from a distance. Pretty heavy footsteps.
Judging from the sounds, it seems that the stranger is wearing boots, or he has hooves.
And a while later, they come into each other's sight.
In front of Rocky, is... an elephant taur. A MASSIVE elephant taur, at that.
No tusks, no fur, only bare skin.
He is armed with quite a set of guns, along with... a light saber. Or something similar. The blade appears to be made of laser, with some kind of fire aura along the edge.


Spoiler: SMG














Spoiler: assault rifle













Spoiler: shotgun













Spoiler: light saber











??? : Are you alright ? Did you run into any zombie ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Yeah, that one. *he says before pointing toward the dead shambler laying on the ground with Sharp jagged rocks sticking out of it's skin* I killed it. Was a bit easier than what my brother told me though.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

He looks at the dead shambler, then back at the rockruff. Still not easing up. Still a cautious expression on his face, as he looks around to be sure.
No signs of any other zombie in sight, for now. But it doesn't mean the two are out of danger yet. The three guns and even a rather seemingly sci-fi high-tech melee weapon doesn't make the stranger that much safer from the zombies, than any other survivors.
One bite, and he'd bite the dust, too.

??? : Don't let it get to you. If there's one, there might be others.

He walks up to Rocky.

??? : You're all on your own around here ? Do you have any safe place, or just wandering around ?

Judging from his voice, he seems around 27.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Well, I did have a safe place to stay, but... Some zombies got in and my brother helped me escape. I... I haven't seen him for awhile after that. We got separated.

This Rockruff seemed to be very young, probably born during the first year of the apocalypse. Probably making him two or three years old (dogs years because Rockruff is a dog Pokémon)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The elephant-taur frowns at hearing the attack that got Rocky and his brother apart. He looks into the distant, but obviously not expecting any miracle there, probably just to avoid eye contact.

??? : ... I'm sorry to hear that.

Then he looks back at Rocky.

??? : How do you defend yourself ? I don't think I see any weapon you carry with you.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: I'm a Rockruff, a rock type Pokémon. I'm able to use the elements of rocks to attack. It's like magic, I guess.

That would explain the stones that have been jabbed into the shambler, as, they seemed to have been forcefully stabbed into it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

??? : That's good to know, but I'd still suggest keeping something as backup. Can never be too careful. I have magma, lava and fire, and I'm not even a fire-type pokemon, but it's better safe than sorry.

That would explain why he carries so many weapons around.

??? : ... Why don't you come with me back to my place. Better than standing out here in this cold.

He gestures for Rocky to follow.
Not sure if he's a raider, luring the rockruff in, or if he's just another survivor that believes that the only way to walk out of this hellhole alive, is by sticking together.

??? : Name's Jin. You ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: I'm Rocky. Nice to meet you, Jin.

Rocky begins to follow him, as even if Jin was a raider, anything was better than being out in this weather. And he has been walking for a good few days, so a place to rest would be appreciated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Jin : Nice to meet you too.

The two survivors, following Jin's backtrack, through the desolated streets and passing by the abandoned buildings, occasionally coming across one or two shamblers on the way. Thankfully, this weak variant of the zombies only needs a single sunlight laser bolt or some stone shards to go down. Jin's guns prove to be not as noisy as normal guns, which help in avoiding attention of any other zombies nearby.
However, the cold is quite unforgiving. If not for his fire-based element, the big guy might have a pretty bad time trying to survive through this season. If not the zombies, then the cold might very well really do him in, no joke.
Through the Poke Mart street, roughly 10 minutes later, the two reach another crossroad. The other sign reads "Flint Ember".

Jin : Almost there.

Flint Ember, the street where blacksmith workshops were prominent.
For anyone that doesn't have any elemental powers, one of the next best things they could resort to, at the very least to defend themselves, would be the weapons made for all to use.
Firearms were pretty common for their effectiveness. Easy to use, just take aim and pull the trigger. Fast to use, no need to focus and control elemental powers to get the job done. Safe to use, still able to get the job done from a distance. As long as there's enough ammo.
Melee weapons, on the other hand, were for people not wanting to bother with ammo, or make a scene and draw unwanted attention due to the loud gunfire.
But now, in this apocalypse, it matters not whether it's close or long range, the best weapon is what helps to keep one alive until at least the next day.
Unfortunately, the workshops have all been raided and looted through and through.
All's fair in love and war, so they say.
When everyone's fighting for their dear life, does money mean anything anymore ? Just grab what you can/want, and hope for the best you can make the most of it, for as long as you can.
Once a proud street, where the workshops were heated up until sunset, where the forges were full steam ahead until night settled, now only a cold shell of its former blazing glory.
But, at the very least, one still remains.
The sign is pretty damaged, battered and roughed up, but still readable.

"Workshop Number 3-45"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky looks curiously at the sign. Almost as if he'd never seen it before, though he could in fact read, as he was able to read 'Poke Mart', but it was very clear he was confused by something.

 Rocky: Hey, Jin. What's a workshop?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Jin : Hm ?... Oh. A "workshop" is a place where people create tools, equipment, or weapons like the ones I have here. The products are almost always metals, as far as I know. And the people that work at... well, workshops, are called "blacksmiths". I'm a blacksmith. I make weapons.

He gestures Rocky to follow.

Jin : You never seen a workshop before ?... Or you have, but just don't know what it's called ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky seems to think for a moment before following him inside and answering.

Rocky: Well, all I've really known is a Poke Mart. At least, that's what my brother told me we lived in. That's why I was at that other one. I thought maybe he'd be there waiting for me.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Jin : I see.

The rockruff only knows that one street ?
Hard to imagine how it must have been, not knowing anywhere else outside one single comfort zone.
As Rocky follows Jin, they make it to that workshop, with number 3-45. It still seems active and operable, for the most part, despite being pretty damaged.
All windows are barricaded and reinforced, but they still show just how many times they have been broken into and repaired, up until now.
The slide door is massive, big enough for Jin to get through.

When they enter, Rocky could see four other people in the room, too.
A maned wolf, but with feather wings and avian talons. She has yellow fur, blue hair and bright-blue eyes.
A wolf, with cyan blue fur, purple eyes and nose. She seems to have nebula clouds and aurora waves coming off her fur coat.
A calico cat - african wild dog hybrid. He looks mostly a cat, but with the large round ears and fur pattern of an african wild dog. His eyes are green.
A white bear (but not exactly a polar bear), with green eyes. He looks to be the largest and strongest of the four.

The interior is quite messy and dusted, with furniture now all re-arranged for one single purpose, to block off the windows, keep the zombies from getting in, and prevent any noises inside from getting out.
But, even so, they have seen better days.
At the center of the room is a makeshift fireplace, of sort. There is a ring of magma stones around, (literally) some lava within it, and fire burning on the surface. There is also a thin, faint ray of sunlight shining upon it. But, somehow, it's not as burning hot as one might expect ; in fact, it just gives off a soothing warmth.
At a corner of the room is a refrigerator, but it looks somewhat old. At the opposite corner, is a bed ; just simply a mattress and a slightly tattered blanket.

Jin : Hey kids. Dad is back.

Did he just call those four, "kids" ? And himself, their dad ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky seemed confused by that word. So he looked up to Jin and asked.

Rocky: Dad? What's a dad?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

At this point, the rockruff really gets them all surprised. The elephant-taur looks at the rockruff, confused and perplexed. Almost dumbstruck, too.

Jin : ... You know what a "brother" is, but not a "dad" ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Well, my brother thought me everything I know. He told me to never go outside without his permission. He thought me how to use my powers in case I ever needed to. And even helped me learn how to read. He's never said that word before.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The surprise and confusion is replaced with a spark of tension and concern.
There could be so many reasons his brother never said that word, but it feels like they all point to one very likely... and concerning conclusion : the brothers' parents probably never made it, and are no more.

Jin : ... Why don't you come in. I'll do my best to answer what you wanna ask. One at a time though, heh.

He introduces the kids to him, in order.

Jin : These are my children. Frances (maned wolf), Rin (calico cat - african wild dog), Galaxy (nebula wolf), and Weston (bear).

Then he introduces him, in return.

Jin : He's Rocky, a rockruff pokemon. I found him outside, he got separated from his brother after his safe place got attacked.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky: Hello everyone. It's nice to meet you.

A smile was evident on his muzzle, he seemed quite happy to see some other people somewhere that was safe. A swift yawn was followed after this as he rubbed one of his eyes with his paws.

Rocky: I'm sleepy...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The other four look relieved too, now knowing that there is another survivor out there, safe and rescued. Though they make sure not to overwhelm the rockruff with questions about his origin and current situation, however concerning and grim it might be.
Weston the bear seems the "least" excited at the fact, though. In truth, when he heard Rocky asked what a "dad" is, he was kind of not sure how to feel / what to think about it.
But when they see Rocky yawns like so, it's clear that the questions should be for later. The maned wolf points at a sofa near the fireplace. It looks pretty big, should be enough for Rocky.

Francesca : You can sleep there, little guy.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky walked over to the warm fireplace and layed down, curling into himself before closing his eyes. It wasn't long before a quiet snore could be heard from the young puppy, indicating he had fallen asleep.


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

"SNIPE, WHERE THE HELL IS THE SHOTGUN?!"
"IN MY CLOSET LIKE IT ALWAYS IS, DUMBASS!!"
"Guys, we shouldn't be screaming!"
"WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!
The four had always been big fans of zombie movies, but they never expected to be living in one. Sweetie had assured them they'd be safe in their apartment, after all, the door was always locked, and they were on a very high floor. They were convinced Brawlers would break the staircase trying to climb it.
Boy, were they wrong.
"Toaster, where's your rocket attachment?!" Snipe demanded from the protogen, who grew nervous, as they had forgotten.
"In my closet maybe? I don't know! I never thought I need it for anything other than joyrides!"
"I GOT THE WEAPONS!" Berry cut in, carrying a sack above his head, which they all assumed had Snipe's old weaponry inside.
"Good. Sweetie, how we doing on the food?!" she called into the kitchen, the only other girl shortly after appearing carrying a large bookbag, ready to go.
She nodded and ran into Toaster's room, rummaging around in their closet for all the spare parts they might need. After packing them all up, she ran back out and gave them to their owner before kneeling down.
"Everyone on my back, now!!" she demanded, everyone climbing on without a second thought. She stood up, slowly stumbling to the window, looking back at the apartment, and at the door being slowly broken down before their very eyes.
_I can't be safe anywhere, can I?_
She turned and leapt, clearing the whole street and landing on an adjacent building as a loud crash sounded behind her, no doubt her supposed 'safe home' being taken.
She kept going and going, her roomates clinging on as best they could while carrying the essentials. She kept going until she felt safe. Until she felt her roomates could be safe.
After all, she was the one they could trust. The strong one, the badass, the protector. And she was going to do everything in her power to live up to that right now.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> "SNIPE, WHERE THE HELL IS THE SHOTGUN?!"
> "IN MY CLOSET LIKE IT ALWAYS IS, DUMBASS!!"
> "Guys, we shouldn't be screaming!"
> "WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!
> ...


*meanwhile, elsewhere in the zombie infested world, that happened. Love me some lore*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The family watch as the rockruff dozes off into a rather sound and peaceful sleep. The poor little guy probably has not got one for a while.
While he's having his rest, the family keep to themselves and keep their voice down so as not to wake him up.
It's been quite a long day, after all. Only around afternoon right now, but with this gloomy sky and cold weather, any time is a good time for a sleep near a warm fireplace to recharge oneself.
But at least, with every survivor they can find that isn't a raider or a bandit having the funny idea of robbing others and preying on others, there's some hope yet still remaining in these trying times of this bleak world.
Hope that one day they'd all wake up without having to hold their breath, and they can get to see the sunrise, knowing that they've survived this outbreak, and the zombie madness would be all but the past.


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

--Meanwhile, back with Snipe and the others--

Hours after they fled their apartment and found a safe spot within an old office building, Sweetie, Toaster and Berry had all but collapsed into a cuddle pile, snoring quietly. Snipe, however, stayed awake, taking watch. It had been years since she did this, but she felt the need to. She held one of her shotguns close to her chest, walking around quietly, her floppy ears flicking back and forth.
No one was touching her friends.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Somewhere quite far away from the blacksmith district of Mauville City, was the shopping district with it's own Poke Mart, with what was once barricades now broken down and destroyed as if something had charged through them.

Zombies of both Pokémon and Fur kind were banging against the steel door that lead to the back storage. Inside, a lone midnight Lycanroc leaded against one of the shelves containing the supplies he had salvaged over these three long years.

He clutched his shoulder, which bleed from the large wound he had gotten while getting his little bro to safety. Though barely open eyes, he looked at a photo on the wall. A photo of him and Rocky when he was just a baby. His mother had taken that photo and he kept it close ever since.

???: I hope you've gotten somewhere where somebody could protect you little bro.

He said as he closed his eyes for what was possibly the last time, as the door swung open from the sheer force pressing against it...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Somewhere quite far away from the blacksmith district of Mauville City, was the shopping district with it's own Poke Mart, with what was once barricades now broken down and destroyed as if something had charged through them.
> 
> Zombies of both Pokémon and Fur kind were banging against the steel door that lead to the back storage. Inside, a lone midnight Lycanroc leaded against one of the shelves containing the supplies he had salvaged over these three long years.
> 
> ...


The door is smashed open, its hinges almost broken off the wall.
From the looks of it, there seems to be a brawn, leading a horde of shamblers and rapids.
The brawn in question, is a beast of monstrous proportions, a mix of rhino and crocodile, with spikes all over its back, freakishly sharp horns on its muzzle, and a spiked-mace at the end of its flail-like tail.
By itself alone, it has leveled houses and small buildings with a single charge attack, and large buildings with several relentless charge attacks. Barricades could only do so much before they get shattered to pieces and crushed under its terrifying strength, only matched by its stampeding frenzy.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

*Back with the survivors at Workshop Number 3-45...*

The young Rockruff slowly opened his eyes, awakening after his long nap. He wasn't sure how long it had been, but he felt refreshed. With a newfound energy, Rocky began to look around the workshop in his endless curiosity. He wondered over to the refrigerator, as, he had gotten quite hungry after his long trek to this place. It's wasn't like he could open it though, as Rockruff's were unable to stand on their hind legs, at least not stably.

However, hearing his own tummy give a hungry rumble, Rocky began an attempt to open that fridge, to at least see what was inside. Using the fridge door as a balance for himself, Rocky attempted to reach the handle. He was unfortunately just a little too short to reach it.

Rocky : This was so much easier when Crescent would do it for me!


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 9, 2022)

--Back with the roomies--
Snipe deeply regretted her clothing choices. Her thin black t-shirt, green overcoat and jeans were doing nothing, but to be fair, Berry was dressed similarly, in his stupid-looking shirt and shorts. Sweetie seemed to be the only one dressed warmly, but was still shivering. Leggings under a pretty flowy skirt probably wasn't helping.
With a gentle poke, she woke up Toaster, who looked up at her as their visor blinked on.
"Whu u wan...?" they mumbled tiredly, and she pointed silently to their shivering friends.
They understood instantly and a small heat symbol appeared on their shoulders, indicating their heater had turned on.
The two stopped shivering and Snipe stood closer, at least letting her legs warm up. She'd need to if they were going to continue their journey tomorrow.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

(Hey everyone! I made a discussion thread for our rp! Sorry for the immersion break, get back to it everybody! Have you're fun!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Hey everyone! I made a discussion thread for our rp! Sorry for the immersion break, get back to it everybody! Have you're fun!)


(Don't worry about "immersion break", it's necessary when people might not be aware of something important you want to inform them)



Amepix said:


> *Back with the survivors at Workshop Number 3-45...*
> 
> The young Rockruff slowly opened his eyes, awakening after his long nap. He wasn't sure how long it had been, but he felt refreshed. With a newfound energy, Rocky began to look around the workshop in his endless curiosity. He wondered over to the refrigerator, as, he had gotten quite hungry after his long trek to this place. It's wasn't like he could open it though, as Rockruff's were unable to stand on their hind legs, at least not stably.
> 
> ...


When Rocky wakes up it's near evening. Probably 7 PM at best.
He would see Jin and the other four in the room. The four are awake as well, but Jin still sleeping.
They see the little guy's attempt to open the fridge, and the bear walks over to help him with it.

Weston : If you can't reach the handle, grab the side of the door here, and pull it out.

He demonstrates how to do it for the rockruff to see.
Inside the fridge, are some canned foods and water bottles. Judging from there being of many different brands and types, they were probably scavenged from all around here.
One of the canned foods has the "Poke Mart" brand.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky stared at the canned foods, until he saw one that had the "Poke Mart" brand logo. He tugged at it for a moment to turn it around and saw that it's was canned ham.

Rocky : Oooh, I love ham! *Imagine he has the amine star eyes with a wide smile*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky stared at the canned foods, until he saw one that had the "Poke Mart" brand logo. He tugged at it for a moment to turn it around and saw that it's was canned ham.
> 
> Rocky : Oooh, I love ham! *Imagine he has the amine star eyes with a wide smile*


The bear closes the fridge, seeing that it might be too much for Rocky to do it on his own.

Weston : Our dad told me, he found you at this "Poke Mart" street ?

He takes the rockruff to a small table, near the fireplace. It looks more a sort of short table, with people sitting on the floor for eating. There, he sits down next to the rockruff.

Weston : Care to tell me a bit 'bout you and your brother, as well as how you got separated ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

The young Rockruff smiles as he begins to talk about his brother. It's clear they had a good relationship with how fondly he talks of him.

Rocky : Oh, Crescent is my brothers name! He'd play with me, cook for me, teach me things. He even thought me how to kill zombies, he said it was important. He'd even tell me stories to help me fall asleep on stormy nights.

He seems to begin to frown as the pup thinks back to the last time he'd ever seen him.

Rocky : There was this loud banging at the door and my brother told me to get into the storage room. He was holding the door closed as they smashed into it. One of them broke the glass and bit into his shoulder. It must of hurt because he screamed louder than I'd ever heard him scream. He yelled at me to get that window open and to run. I thought he'd come with me but, I haven't seen him anywhere!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The bear, and the other three, listen to Rocky about his brother named Crescent, how the two were quite close together, even to the point of teaching the little Rocky how to kill zombies.
But it also means this is like war time. Where there is no excuse, no exception, for anyone, not even when it comes to age.
The attack that separated Rocky and Crescent clearly didn't end well... and they'd know, the word "zombie" and "bite" mean the same to all living beings out there.
Death.
Upon hearing that Crescent got bit, the four know there's only one very grim end in the story. But the bear still tries his best not to slip off the bad news... at least not yet.

Weston : I'm sorry to hear that.

He opens the canned food and places it in front of the rockruff.

Weston : ... When did the attack happen ? And how long have you been wandering out there ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky begins to eat the food in front him, his tail beginning to wag a little.

Rocky : I think it's been two days? I've been trying to find another Poke Mart, as my brother always told me to stay near the one we used to be in. So I thought I'd wait in another one for him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky begins to eat the food in front him, his tail beginning to wag a little.
> 
> Rocky : I think it's been two days? I've been trying to find another Poke Mart, as my brother always told me to stay near the one we used to be in. So I thought I'd wait in another one for him.


The bear tries his best not to let off that he's kind of in grief for the rockruff's brother, who is probably done for at this point. Two days after being bitten, and still no-one ever has any glimpse of hope for a prevention method, let alone a cure.
Safe to say, the poor brother is probably gone by now...

Weston : ... I have a feeling there's something special about this "Poke Mart" name to you and your brother ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky looked up at the bear with a passion clearly in his eyes.

Rocky : Of course! My brother said this Poke Mart was real special! And it would be ours forever! I'd usually just play in my room on the second floor when he was out getting us some food or other things.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The bear looks at the fireplace for a while, then back at the rockruff.

Weston : ... I'm sure your brother is OK. Don't worry.

He knows it's a lie. They all know it's a lie.
But it's better than just straight-up bashing the dark truth right in the rockruff's face right now. Poor guy needs a break after what's happened.

Weston : Why don't you tell us about yourself. What's a... rockruff ? Sorry, I'm not too familiar with pokemons in general. I heard from dad that you can control rocks and stones, but there must be more than just that, yeah ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

The Rockruff stopped eating and looked back at the bear, not hesitating to answer.

Rocky : I'm a Rockruff! My brother told me that I'll evolve into a Lycanroc like him someday! I have an amazing scent of smell, I'll never forget what something smells like once I've smelled it! I'm also pretty fast, or at least that's what Crescent would always tell me when we raced around the store.

As for what Rocky looked like. He was a quadrupedal canine Pokémon with light Brown fur that looked a little messy, most likely from his two day trek around the empty city. His muzzle, paws, and the tips of his ears were a darker brown in colour, almost like the colour of mud. He had large green eyes that seemed to shine wherever they were hit by rays of sunlight, that rested atop his short muzzle with housed a triangular pink nose. As for his ears, they were like dropping down triangles that would raise into the air whenever he heard something he was interested in. Around his neck was a greyish-white fur that reassembled a collar, it had dark brown pebbles resting around it in a neat fashion. His tail was the same greyish-white as the fur around his neck, and curled tightly over it's back.

Rocky : As for myself! Hmmm.... Oh, I know! I love to play and be told bedtime stories! I really appreciate them on stormy nights, I don't really like thunder. Or any loud noise I guess. And Crescent has told me I've got quite the appetite. Haha!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

The bear chuckles and gently pets on the rockruff's ears and tail.
The poor guy still seems like a little pup at heart, judging by how he likes playing and listening to bedtime stories.
Sadly, he's now thrown into a world of chaos like right now, where everyone is on edge, and death is always at the corner, coming at them at the slightest lapse of concentration.

Weston : Dad usually tell us bedtime stories too. Even though we're pretty grown-up by now. But we still like them regardless, heh.

He rests his hands on the table.

Weston : What's your favorite story that your brother told you ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 9, 2022)

Rocky thought back for a moment. He'd heard his fair share of stories from his brother over those two years he's heard them. Finaly, he settled on one that he particularly like. One that his brother seemed to hold very close to his heart.

Rocky : Oh, I know! Whenever I was afraid, my brother would tell me the story of the Lycanroc in the sky! I think it goes like... Up high above the clouds, resting far above the stars, two Lycanroc sat, watching the world from above. One was a man, and one was a woman. They would watch over little Rockruff's like me whenever we'd play, rest, or eat, to insure we stayed safe. He'd told me they'd always be watching me and keep me safe! It always made me feel better.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

To the rockruff, it sounds like a comfort to help him feel at peace and at home, whenever he is scared of something.
But to the other four, it straight up says, the poor guy's parents are gone. And his brother might share the same fate.
Yet he doesn't seem to know any better. His parents gone, then his brother too. He's all alone here, along with a group of strangers, only managing to kill the very first shambler today, and obviously at the mercy of all other survivors if things go south.
If he is found by raiders and bandits, who knows what kind of horror is in store for the poor kid ?

Weston : ... Well.... from now on, there'd be us to help watch over you too. So don't worry, alright ?

Just then, Jin slowly wakes up, too. He turns a bit, then slowly gets up.


----------



## T0ast3r (Nov 10, 2022)

T0ast3r said:


> --Back with the roomies--
> Snipe deeply regretted her clothing choices. Her thin black t-shirt, green overcoat and jeans were doing nothing, but to be fair, Berry was dressed similarly, in his stupid-looking shirt and shorts. Sweetie seemed to be the only one dressed warmly, but was still shivering. Leggings under a pretty flowy skirt probably wasn't helping.
> With a gentle poke, she woke up Toaster, who looked up at her as their visor blinked on.
> "Whu u wan...?" they mumbled tiredly, and she pointed silently to their shivering friends.
> ...


In the morning, as the dawn light peeked through the windows, Sweetie was the first to awaken. She looked up, her ice-blue eyes slowly adjusting to the ever-increasing light. The first thing that caught her eye was the sight of her friend sitting beside the cuddle pile, head pressed against the shotgun she was holding upright, like she was having trouble staying awake. 
Sweetie sat up and pat Snipe on the shoulder to get her attention.
"The hell do you need?"
"I need you to sleep, Snipe... I can take watch, ok?"
"Weren't you the one screaming about how we were going to die?"
"Snipe, now that we have weapons, we have a way to defend ourselves. You've taught us how to use them in case we have to... and now we have to. So, please, at the very least, give me a chance to defend us, so you can get some energy back. You'll need it in order to keep carrying us..."
Snipe hesitated before sighing, handing her roommate the shotgun.
"Fine. But if we get eaten, I'm blaming it on you."
"That's alright..."
And, with that, Snipe curled up as Berry and Toaster began to stir, looking around just as tiredly as Sweetie had moments before. Sweetie stood as she looked around, not hearing or seeing anything. The building began to warm and Toaster turned off their heater, looking out the window at the zombie-infested streets below.
"We're going to be ok, r-right, Sweetie?" they asked worriedly, and she hesitated before nodding.
"Yeah. As long as we stick together and keep moving while we can, we'll be ok...
I hope."


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> To the rockruff, it sounds like a comfort to help him feel at peace and at home, whenever he is scared of something.
> But to the other four, it straight up says, the poor guy's parents are gone. And his brother might share the same fate.
> Yet he doesn't seem to know any better. His parents gone, then his brother too. He's all alone here, along with a group of strangers, only managing to kill the very first shambler today, and obviously at the mercy of all other survivors if things go south.
> If he is found by raiders and bandits, who knows what kind of horror is in store for the poor kid ?
> ...


Rocky jumped up and ran over to Jin with a bounce in his step and a wag of a tail. He had a wide smile as his face as he greeted him.

Rocky : Hello, Jin! Did you have a good nap?

He asked enthusiastically, his tail wagging as he looked up at the elephant-taur.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky jumped up and ran over to Jin with a bounce in his step and a wag of a tail. He had a wide smile as his face as he greeted him.
> 
> Rocky : Hello, Jin! Did you have a good nap?
> 
> He asked enthusiastically, his tail wagging as he looked up at the elephant-taur.


Somehow the rockruff could tell Jin is waking up. Probably just by hearing alone.
If that's the case, his hearing sense is quite admirable.
Weston watches as the pup seems to have taken a liking on Jin, perhaps ?
They all have that impression, seeing how the pup gets all excited and eager like so.

Jin : Heh. Yes. Yes I did. Someone missed me, hmmm ?

He chuckles and pets on Rocky's tail.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The light brown dog Pokémon giggled at little at the pet, which he seemed to enjoy quite a lot.

Rocky : I sure did! Me and... I think it was Weston? Anyway, me and him had a nice talk! He sure wanted to know a lot about me. I must be super cool!

It was very clear that the young puppy wasn't really understanding anything, or really why they were asking him these questions. It seems that a lot of that childhood innocence was in the air around this youthful rock dog Pokémon, something that seemed impossible to come across nowadays.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The light brown dog Pokémon giggled at little at the pet, which he seemed to enjoy quite a lot.
> 
> Rocky : I sure did! Me and... I think it was Weston? Anyway, me and him had a nice talk! He sure wanted to know a lot about me. I must be super cool!
> 
> It was very clear that the young puppy wasn't really understanding anything, or really why they were asking him these questions. It seems that a lot of that childhood innocence was in the air around this youthful rock dog Pokémon, something that seemed impossible to come across nowadays.


They can't help but feel sorry for the pup, too innocent for the current situation that the world is in.
He doesn't even understand the word 'dad'. For good reasons.
Judging from that bedtime story that his brother usually told him... their parents are very likely to be no more.
And if his brother Crescent got bitten in the shoulder... his brother is very likely to be gone, too.
Only 'right' choice from here on out, as far as they're concerned, is to keep up the guise that his brother is safe... and if/when the poor guy sees the terrible truth, the grim ending of his brother for himself, they'd just act surprised and play along too.
For now, they have him to look after.
The little guy must have been extremely lucky to manage to survive up until this point.

Jin : You know, we could use your help, kid.

He gently pets on the pup's ears and nose.

Jin : You're a... rockruff, yeah ? Then you must have pretty good hearing and smelling sense. You would be a great help with us in finding survivors and getting them to safe places.

Then he rubs on the pup's back.

Jin : Just like I found you earlier, at Poke Mart.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

Rocky : Oh yeah! I remember that! Do you really think I'll be useful?

He cocked his head to the side, being quite curious about the question. Would he be able to help Jin find other people like he found him? Well, perhaps if Jin thinks so, then he might be right. But Rocky wanted to make sure, as he could quite decide himself.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : Oh yeah! I remember that! Do you really think I'll be useful?
> 
> He cocked his head to the side, being quite curious about the question. Would he be able to help Jin find other people like he found him? Well, perhaps if Jin thinks so, then he might be right. But Rocky wanted to make sure, as he could quite decide himself.


Jin : I'm confident in it, kid.

The elephant taur gestures to the other four, sitting with him.

Jin : That's how we made our 'search-and-rescue' team here. Using everything we can to find people in danger, in need of help. Plus, the more people we can save, the less people we'd lose to the zombies, and the closer we all get to finally getting out of this zombie apocalypse. Together.

He then lightly holds on the rockruff's paw.

Jin : Wouldn't you agree so, pup ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

He thought about that for a moment. Getting rid of those scary zombies sure would be a good thing, his brother did tell him it was better to get rid of them, otherwise they'd hurt someone else. You know what? He would help Jin and the others save people. Those mean zombies had better watch out, because Rocky was gonna teach them a listen.

Rocky : Yeah! No more mean zombies!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> He thought about that for a moment. Getting rid of those scary zombies sure would be a good thing, his brother did tell him it was better to get rid of them, otherwise they'd hurt someone else. You know what? He would help Jin and the others save people. Those mean zombies had better watch out, because Rocky was gonna teach them a listen.
> 
> Rocky : Yeah! No more mean zombies!


Jin : Yeah. No more mean zombies... and no more mean bandits.

He changes the topic.

Jin : Not sure if you've run into them yet, but there are bandits and raiders too. They attack other people, rob and steal their belongings. Not good, in general.

Then he glances to the door.

Jin : ... We need to make them see that fighting each other instead of teaming up together is the worst decision you can do, in a time like this. Or at least we have to try to make them see that. Because I'm pretty sure no-one wants to just live through the day in this apocalypse, for... who knows how long. Right ? If we're to survive through this mess, we have to do it together. No-one is safe until EVERYONE is safe.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

These words seemed to resonate with the pup. Everyone would have to work together to save each other. No-one is safe until everyone is safe, just like Jin said. Those bandits also sounded like a bunch of bad guys, why would they hurt someone then take something from them. That's just wrong!

Rocky: Right! We'll save everyone! No more bad bandits! No more mean raiders!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 10, 2022)

Rin speaks up for the first time since Rocky is here.

Rin : Glad to have you on board with us, pal ! We'll show them... with peace and kindness, heh !

The hybrid wags his tail excitedly.
The others smile, glad that they got this sort of 'agreement' together.
It sounds unrealistic at best, and outright impossible at worst.
But nothing is impossible as long as they band together.

Jin : But, just something off-topic I think I should tell you, kid... make sure you stay close to us and don't wander off. If you hear or smell someone in danger, tell us, but don't run off by yourself. You separate yourself from us, and... it might end up like you and your brother. You got that, pup ? It's dangerous out there when you're all by yourself.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

*A few days prior...*

_Idiots._
Nim scowled as he hacked the head off of a still warm corpse.
_Useless idiots._
Somehow, a few undead had gotten into their camp. Of his three remaining companions, two were torn apart, and one bitten. The foolish man had pleaded with him to do something. So, Nim did. He cut his former comrade down where he stood.
_Fool._
Nim would survive. Their assistance was not critical. But, this base is no longer safe. It is time to find himself a new stronghold.


*A few hours later...*

Nim patted down the last shovelful of dirt on the grave. A foot below him lay the remains of his assistants. Not that he dug this grave for them. Four feet further below lay all valuable items that were not worth carrying with him. The wooden grave marker at the head of the grave was inscribed with names Nim had just made up, just barely visible in the morning light. He stood, and dusted himself off. Time to go. Southeast this time, in search of better prospects. Preferably somewhere he could salvage what he needed to continue his work.

Nim gathers his things, and sets off under the rising sun.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> *A few days prior...*
> 
> _Idiots._
> Nim scowled as he hacked the head off of a still warm corpse.
> ...


(Don't worry about it, has happened to me a few times)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Rin speaks up for the first time since Rocky is here.
> 
> Rin : Glad to have you on board with us, pal ! We'll show them... with peace and kindness, heh !
> 
> ...


Rocky nodded his head, as this wasn't anything different from what rules Crescent had set. And he also didn't really wanna meet another mean zombie anyway. Plus, they stunk really bad. But, thinking about hearing someone in trouble, the puppy began to listen in the world around him, but didn't hear much other than what sounded like zombies far, far off in the distance.

Rocky : Okay! Is there somewhere I can go play?

He asked, cocking his head to the side and the question. He wanted to play now, as he was feeling like chewing on a shoe or something. He'd spend most of his time playing anyway, though this time he would keep an ear out for anything that sounded like someone or something.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky nodded his head, as this wasn't anything different from what rules Crescent had set. And he also didn't really wanna meet another mean zombie anyway. Plus, they stunk really bad. But, thinking about hearing someone in trouble, the puppy began to listen in the world around him, but didn't hear much other than what sounded like zombies far, far off in the distance.
> 
> Rocky : Okay! Is there somewhere I can go play?
> 
> He asked, cocking his head to the side and the question. He wanted to play now, as he was feeling like chewing on a shoe or something. He'd spend most of his time playing anyway, though this time he would keep an ear out for anything that sounded like someone or something.


Jin : ... No. There's nowhere you can play, especially in the evening. Sorry, kid. Even more bad zombies out there in the night, waiting for you to wander into their sight, and then... bad things happen. Very, VERY bad things.

Then he tries to think of something. Even if he tries his hardest to make himself clear with the restrictions and rules, in order to prioritize safety above all else... he is still pretty much talking to a child, at best. And the rules might not stick long enough for a child like the pup here.

Jin : ... If you wanna play, then only in here, pup.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... No. There's nowhere you can play, especially in the evening. Sorry, kid. Even more bad zombies out there in the night, waiting for you to wander into their sight, and then... bad things happen. Very, VERY bad things.
> 
> Then he tries to think of something. Even if he tries his hardest to make himself clear with the restrictions and rules, in order to prioritize safety above all else... he is still pretty much talking to a child, at best. And the rules might not stick long enough for a child like the pup here.
> 
> Jin : ... If you wanna play, then only in here, pup.


Rocky was a little confused by this response, but he didn't let it get to him. His brother also told him to never go outside in the night, though he never told him why. Wouldn't the monsters all be sleeping?

Rocky : Why can't we? I know you said there were zombies out there, but shouldn't they be sleeping?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky was a little confused by this response, but he didn't let it get to him. His brother also told him to never go outside in the night, though he never told him why. Wouldn't the monsters all be sleeping?
> 
> Rocky : Why can't we? I know you said there were zombies out there, but shouldn't they be sleeping?


Jin : Oh, son-

He quickly realizes that he accidentally slips.

Jin : I mean- pup. Anyway, no, they don't sleep. Never sleep. They're... very bad, you see. Very mean. Always looking to hurt non-zombie people like us. And because of that, we also can't sleep well either. Those monsters make us stay awake, to stand guard look out for them.

He gently rubs the rockruff's head.

Jin : ... But, don't worry, alright kid ? I'm gonna make sure not a single one of them can get to you. Not even the biggest zombie dragon out there can get to you as long as I'm still here.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

This made Rocky think back to his time at the Poke Mart, the nights were he'd walk down stairs only to find his brother keeping watch on the only things that lead to the outside world, now boarded up with wood planks and nails.

Rocky : What are you doing?

He asked, causing Crescent to turn around and see his younger sibling standing there in the dark.

Crescent : Oh, I... I just couldn't sleep. But what are you doing up at this time of night, little bro?

Rocky : I had a bad dream and... And I wanted to get a drink.

Crescent walked up to his sibling and knelt down, before putting his paw on the side of his head.

Crescent : Do you want me to tell you the story again?

Rocky : No, I told myself the story this time.

Crescent smiled a little at that. It seems his younger brother was growing up a bit. He moved his paw away before giving him a nod.

Crescent : Okay, but don't stay up too late, alright? Don't wanna be tired tomorrow, do you?

Rocky : Nope!

The young puppy smiled before running over to the store room to grab a bottle of water. But once he arrived, he realised he had a little problem.

Rocky : Hey, Crescent. I can't reach.

Crescent chuckled at this. He should of remembered that. Maybe he was staying up too late....

*Flashback End*

Rocky : Okay. I'll stay here. Do you have anything I can play with?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

There's not a whole lot to "play" with in the room, unfortunately.
But then the blue wolf seems to come up with something.

Galaxy : Let me try this.

Focusing her powers together, the nebula clouds and aurora waves from her fur coat begin to have more vibrant colors, while also brighter. She conjures the nebula clouds and arurora waves around her paws, then uses her paws to shift and move them around the room.
Eventually, they would see the nebula clouds and aurora waves painting up a scene of the sky... with two lycanroc sitting above the clouds, beneath the moon, one male and one female, looking down and at Rocky.
There is also an animated handwriting above the two lycanroc, one sentence at a time...
_"If the stars ever align,
We hope you take it as a sign
That you will be okay,
Everything will be okay."_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

His two green eyes looked up at the two Lycanroc's, letting out an audible gasp of astonishment.

Rocky : The two great Lycanroc of the sky...

He began to read the words above them, making sure he'd always remember them. He'd better pay attention to the stars from now on, because it was a sign they were always watching over him.

Rocky : I promise I'll remember this! Bye bye!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Jin and Francesca look at Galaxy with an amazed smile on their face. She really went out of her way to do that, for the pup.
That 'message' is something really special to them, after all.
Galaxy cancels her powers, the 'painting' made of nebula clouds and aurora waves disappear.
Back to that old, damaged room in the workshop, again.
But it doesn't feel like it's just a 'safe' area where zombies can't get in easily. It feels more than just that.

Galaxy : You know, Rocky... about that bedtime story that your brother always told you.

She tilts her head a bit, towards Jin.

Galaxy : It's kinda the same as a lullaby that dad usually sings to help us sleep better at night.

Rin and Francesca, upon being reminded of that lullaby, can't help but hugging their father tight.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Rocky : A lullaby? Is that a fancy story?

The young Rockruff asked confused, he'd never heard this word before. Or at least his brother never thought him it. Crescent may of been able to tell him some stories, but he currently wasn't able to sing. However, something about the word lullaby still seemed to effect the pup in some way. Despite being confused, it felt oddly familiar.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : A lullaby? Is that a fancy story?
> 
> The young Rockruff asked confused, he'd never heard this word before. Or at least his brother never thought him it. Crescent may of been able to tell him some stories, but he currently wasn't able to sing. However, something about the word lullaby still seemed to effect the pup in some way. Despite being confused, it felt oddly familiar.


Galaxy : Well a 'lullaby' is a song that helps little kids get into their sleep better. Calm, soothing, and gentle. Not exactly a 'story', more so just basically the singer telling the kids to go to sleep, heh. Like the message I wrote in that scene for you earlier.

She has a bit of an awkward smile at her attempt to explain what a 'lullaby' really is.

Galaxy : That message is also parts of the lullaby that dad Jin here sings for us every night.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Rocky : Oh I know a song that helps me sleep sometimes! I think it goes like this! La, la la la la, do, do do do do, hm, hm hm hm, ah, ah ah ah ah. Well, I think that's how it goes.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Jin : Well... want me to try singing it, pup ? The lullaby that Galaxy told you.

He sits up and stretches a bit.
In all honesty, Rin and Francesca have been kind of holding their breath and hoping that Jin would get to it.
To the four kids, Jin is a father like no other. Whenever with him, they know they can stop putting on a war face, because they'd be at peace, only love between them and their father, and nothing else getting in the way.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Rocky walked closer to Jin and sat down with a smile on his face. He liked the song he knew, but wasn't sure how he knew it. And was curious about what other songs were like.

Rocky : Yeah! I'd like to hear it!

His tail began to wag a little in anticipation, it was a song! He'd only ever known that one, and already loved the concept of them. Rocky couldn't wait a moment longer without a large smile growing on his muzzle.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky walked closer to Jin and sat down with a smile on his face. He liked the song he knew, but wasn't sure how he knew it. And was curious about what other songs were like.
> 
> Rocky : Yeah! I'd like to hear it!
> 
> His tail began to wag a little in anticipation, it was a song! He'd only ever known that one, and already loved the concept of them. Rocky couldn't wait a moment longer without a large smile growing on his muzzle.


The anticipation is high, for all of the kids. And they are confident the pup will like it too. It's a very sweet one, after all.

Jin : Alright, if you say so...

He clears his throat, then gently pulls the four kids, along with the pup, a bit closer to him, as he feels their fur coat on his arms while petting on their ears and their back.

_If the stars ever align, I hope you take it as a sign_
_That you will be okay... everything will be okay...
And when the whole world collapses, and the day could be my last,
You will be okay... when I'm gone, you'll be okay...
And if the heaven crashes aground, I know you'll hear the trumpet sound
That you will be okay... everything will be okay...
And when creations go to die, you can find me in the sky_
_Upon the last day... and you will be okay..._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Rocky felt like he was as safe and protected as he could possibly be. He was so calm and relaxed, and despite having just waking up a while ago, he could feel a bit of a yawn coming on.

Rocky : Wow! You have such a beautiful voice, Jin... *yawns* I'm getting sleepy again...

The pup's eyes were feeling quite heavy, though he should of known listening to another song would make him tired.  As his, well, lullaby, did make him tired after singing it long enough. It wasn't long until he feel asleep on the spot, snoring softly once again as he did before. With a smile pained on that muzzle of his.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 11, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky felt like he was as safe and protected as he could possibly be. He was so calm and relaxed, and despite having just waking up a while ago, he could feel a bit of a yawn coming on.
> 
> Rocky : Wow! You have such a beautiful voice, Jin... *yawns* I'm getting sleepy again...
> 
> The pup's eyes were feeling quite heavy, though he should of known listening to another song would make him tired.  As his, well, lullaby, did make him tired after singing it long enough. It wasn't long until he feel asleep on the spot, snoring softly once again as he did before. With a smile pained on that muzzle of his.


The pup probably didn't notice a single tear from the corner of Jin's eyes.
As Rocky dozes off again, Jin gently scoops him up and rests him on the mattress, then slowly and (somehow) quietly get up, keeping his voice down too.

Jin : I'll go get some foods, be right back.

Rin : Sure thing dad.

The taur then heads to the refrigerator, but sees that there isn't much left. The remaining might be only enough for at best tonight and tomorrow.
He returns with six canned foods, one for each of them and one for the pup.

Jin : Tomorrow we gotta have to resupply. Foods are running low.

Weston : How are we holding up, dad ?

Jin : Enough for... tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 12, 2022)

It began to sound like a blizzard outside, the whistles of the wind could clearly be heard even through the though barricades. Some rattled a little from the gusts of wind, though they stayed in place, thanks to how sturdy they were. There was definitely going to be a deep coat of snow on the ground tomorrow, making the shamblers all the more slower.

Despite this noise, Rocky didn't seem bothered by it in the least, continuing to sleep peacefully as if this storm wasn't currently going on. A small smile still on his little face, as the quiet snores continued. He must of been of in a wonderful dreamland to be sleeping so peacefully.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2022)

In this kind of cold weather, Jin and probably anyone else with element fire would realize just how invaluable their powers are, to help them, and any others, to survive the unforgiving cold out there.
Even though the workshop is a bit rundown, the barricaded windows and doors remain shut tight, so thankfully there's not a single breeze that can get inside.
But the wind howling outside definitely gives the family an idea of how bad it is outside... and they'd feel sorry for anyone that has not found a shelter yet.
It seems that's about it for today. With the time this late, and that cold outside, there probably isn't much else to do.
They know they need to resupply tomorrow, that much is certain. As for now, a good sleep would be nice.
Jin lays down, his entire body almost 1/6 of the room. The others gently sit Rocky near them, as they quietly and slowly snuggle to their belly for their rest, too.
Francesca's wings also double as some sort of blanket for Rocky and her younger siblings.

Jin : Sleep well, little ones.

Galaxy : You too, dad... love you.

Jin : Love you too, pups.

With a wave of his hand, the fireplace is "turned" off. The sunlight, flame and lava are all gone, so as to reduce the light and help them sleep easier. Only the magma stones remain, but they burn much hotter, to keep the heat in the room.
The day has passed. They have survived this apocalypse once more.
Tomorrow awaits.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

_*Early morning, present day*

Out in the forest, the snow moves. A wolfdog bursts out from it, revealing the small mound of snow to actually be a snow shelter. Laden with heavy clothing and gear, Nim pulls his wool mask over his face and lifts himself out. The howling wind buffets him back and he nearly falls. Squinting, he pulls out his goggles and puts them on. Strapping on snowshoes woven from branches, he checks his compass and begins trudging forward into the whiteout._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

The storm calmed moments before the sun rose, letting it's light shine down upon the city of Mauville, leaving a chilling frost in the air, as snow had blown in though the long broken glass walls that once surrounded the first floor of the mall city.

Back inside the workshop, Rocky began to stir, his eyes slowly opening with a blur before everything cleared up. He could feel the warm feathers of Francesca's wing resting on his small body. Looking around, he could see that everyone else was still asleep.

Not wanting to wake them, he slowly got up before walking away as quietly as possible. He was kinda alone as everybody was asleep, but that also meant that nobody would be making sure that the mean zombies didn't try to get in. Remembering what his brother would do, Rocky walked up to the front door of the safe house before sitting down at it's entrance to keep watch. Jin had helped him get out of those cold streets and get somewhere safe, now, Rocky was gonna return the favour by keeping watch as they all sleep.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

The cold made it kind of hard for them to go to sleep... but once the sleep settled in, the cold makes it hard for them to want to wake up.
But Jin still wakes up pretty early, before the others. Just after Rocky, it seems.
He wakes up, everything kind of blurry in sight, until his brain could really start to register what he's seeing... Rocky sitting at the door.
But he can't really tell that the pup is staying guard. Instead he takes it as the pup eager to move out and maybe find his lost brother.
The other kids are still in their peaceful sleep, with each other's warmth together.
He wants to call for the pup, but also doesn't want to wake the kids. So he just remains still, and keeps an eye on the pup, at the door.
Though, if any zombie gets the funny idea to try to break in here, it's gonna see Jin's bullets flashing before its eyes before it could lay a gaze on anyone in this room.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky's ears twitched as he heard something outside, something was shuffling through the snow, curious about this, he lifted his ears up to listen in with a better frequency. When he heard the hungry growls of the infected, Rocky began his own growl as he got into a position where he'd be ready to attack.

He kept his eyes on the door, waiting to see if the shambler would try to break in through it. His eyes narrowed as he could hear the noises getting closer and closer. No zombie was gonna get in on his watch, and Rocky would be making sure of it. Just like Crescent, Rocky would keep everyone safe. He was sure his brother would be proud of him for being so brave, even though with all honesty, Rocky was still a little afraid.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky's ears twitched as he heard something outside, something was shuffling through the snow, curious about this, he lifted his ears up to listen in with a better frequency. When he heard the hungry growls of the infected, Rocky began his own growl as he got into a position where he'd be ready to attack.
> 
> He kept his eyes on the door, waiting to see if the shambler would try to break in through it. His eyes narrowed as he could hear the noises getting closer and closer. No zombie was gonna get in on his watch, and Rocky would be making sure of it. Just like Crescent, Rocky would keep everyone safe. He was sure his brother would be proud of him for being so brave, even though with all honesty, Rocky was still a little afraid.


Jin can't really hear the shambler yet, being quite a distance away from the door, but he sees that Rocky must have sensed danger out there, judging by his defensive stance.
This won't be the time to sleep anymore.
He uses his trunk to reach to the kids and wakes them up. And as soon as they get up, move a bit away from Jin, he grabs his SMG and gets to the fireplace.

Jin : You hear something out there, kid ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky looked up at Jin and the others, realizing they were awake. He was a little relived at this, as even though he'd already killed one, they were still really scary.

Rocky : I hear one of the zombies outside. It's moving through what sounds like snow. I guess it must've snown last night. Ooh, I really wanna play in it! But there's a zombie outside!

His ears flinched again as he turned his attention back to the door. That shambler was definitely getting closer, and Rocky could hear every noise it made, growing slowly louder and louder as the seconds passed by.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Galaxy grabs her SMG as well, and takes aim at the door. The other three are still too tired to really get up, especially Weston. The cold weather is making him quite sleepy.
Until they all hear the zombie outside.

Jin : Pup, get back.

He slowly gets to the door so as not to cause too much noises and alert the zombie, then grabs on the door handle, and aims the gun directly forward.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

The shambler was a good few feet away from the door. It'd probably reach the door in a good minute or three. From the looks of it, it was a grey wolf who was clearly taken by the infection months ago. As he hadn't begun to rot yet.

It doesn't seem to notice the gun being aimed out the door, as it didn't see this as a sign of an uninfected person being nearby. The shambling wolf grew ever closer to the doorway, unfazed by the bitter cold surrounding it's bare feet.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Jin tries to use the sound to determine its distance from the door, and senses that it's still a bit away.
He turns the handle and opens the door as quick as he can, so as to avoid causing creaking noises and possibly drawing attention from any other zombie nearby.
When he sees the infected wolf, he wastes no time in giving it a headshot with a bolt of sunlight laser directly to the forehead.
Thankfully, with his gun using this kind of laser as projectile, the shot isn't as loud as normal gunfire.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky : I don't hear it walking anymore. Does that mean you got it?

Rocky asked, feeling kinda dumb for asking the question. But he wanted to make sure before asking if he could play in the snow for a bit. He really wanted to jump into that snow, and he'd be sure to run inside if he heard anything else.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : I don't hear it walking anymore. Does that mean you got it?
> 
> Rocky asked, feeling kinda dumb for asking the question. But he wanted to make sure before asking if he could play in the snow for a bit. He really wanted to jump into that snow, and he'd be sure to run inside if he heard anything else.


Jin : Yes, I think I got it. But don't get too confident. You see one, you definitely gonna see others.

He closes the door and gets back inside.

Jin : Alright, everyone, we're heading out to resupply, but some gotta stay and keep watch of this place, in case there're dombies, or raiders... or zombie raiders, getting to us. Who's going, who's staying ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky : Resupply? What did you run out of?

The curious Rockruff (god, I feel like I keep writing the same thing because I can't think of too many different ways to describe him) asked, tilting his head to the side and raising one of his eyebrows.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : Resupply? What did you run out of?
> 
> The curious Rockruff (god, I feel like I keep writing the same thing because I can't think of too many different ways to describe him) asked, tilting his head to the side and raising one of his eyebrows.


(Pup, canine, dog, canine pokemon, etc)
(For Jin, I literally only have taur, blacksmith, father lol)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Pup, canine, dog, canine pokemon, etc)
> (For Jin, I literally only have taur, blacksmith, father lol)


(Hahaha! I'll try to at least attempt to give him some variety)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky waited for the response from the taur, wondering what supplies they needed. The canine rock Pokémon would probably want to come along with him, as Jin might find Crescent out there during the supply run.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : Resupply? What did you run out of?
> 
> The curious Rockruff (god, I feel like I keep writing the same thing because I can't think of too many different ways to describe him) asked, tilting his head to the side and raising one of his eyebrows.


Jin : Foods. We're running low. Only enough for one more day.



Amepix said:


> Rocky waited for the response from the taur, wondering what supplies they needed. The canine rock Pokémon would probably want to come along with him, as Jin might find Crescent out there during the supply run.


The other four ponder a bit, then the maned wolf speaks up.

Francesca : Galaxy, Rin and Weston stay to guard the area. I'm going with dad and Rocky. And, maybe try to find his brother too.

In truth, they already know what horrible fate Crescent is condemned to. This is just their way to help the poor pup learn the truth without them having to be the bearer of bad news.
But, if it really has just been 2 days, at best the lycanroc is only a "rapid", not fully lost... and the suppressant that their father Jin came up with, should work.
With that, they all nod at the plan.
They're definitely not happy with what Rocky is about to see, if/when he does find Crescent... but the longer the truth is kept away, the more it hurts when it's finally out.

Jin : What about you, kid ?

He looks at the pup.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky : You're looking for food? Oh! I know! My Poke Mart had lots of food! Crescent would always let me get a snack when I was hungry, and he usually brought some more food for us to eat! We never ran out! I can show you the way!

The rock dog ran out the open doorway and began to sniff the ground before pointing towards a direction with a smile on his muzzle.

Rocky : It's this way! Come on!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Francesca is just seconds after Rocky rushes out, almost out of instinct and fear that there might be another zombie out here when he's least expecting it.
Thankfully, there's none. Aside from the unfortunate wolf earlier.
Jin follows suit, with just his SMG this time, and his usual light saber. Seems that he's not going full-arsenal today, because he needs to carry as much supplies as he can, to stock up for his safe place.
The door behind them is closed, and locked tight. Making sure that at least the shamblers can't get in, no matter how hard they try to break the door down.
The maned wolf flaps her wings and takes off to the sky, for a bird eye's view from above, and to make sure the two below won't get flanked. But she also has to stay vigilante in case bandits spot her.
The three head towards the direction that Rocky pointed them.
The winter is unforgiving. The sky is still as bleak as ever. The streets are filled with snow. The cold in the air sends chills all over them.
Francesca has her fur coat and her element fire to help withstand the cold. Rockruff, despite without fire, at least still has his fur.
Jin is literally bare-skin, and needs his element fire to upkeep the temperature, at least at a manageable and tolerable degree, while conserving energy.

Jin : Remember, kid. Do not, run, off. As soon as we get enough supplies, we're back. Not going anywhere else, alright ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky : Of course! I'm a little worried the monsters will still be there when we finally get the my Poke Mart... But you need to food, and I wanna help you!

He had clear determination in his eyes. That Poke Mart was his and his brothers home after all, and if he could at least see it again, or maybe even see his dear brother once more, that's all the young canine needed. Plus, he'd like to get some toys from his room.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

_As the group makes their way though the city, they come across fresh tracks. Someone had trudged their way though here recently._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky sniffed the footprints out of curiosity. But he was quite surprised when the scent didn't smell like one of the infected.

Rocky : Hey, Jin! Francesca too, if you can hear me! I think I've found the tracks of someone!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : Of course! I'm a little worried the monsters will still be there when we finally get the my Poke Mart... But you need to food, and I wanna help you!
> 
> He had clear determination in his eyes. That Poke Mart was his and his brothers home after all, and if he could at least see it again, or maybe even see his dear brother once more, that's all the young canine needed. Plus, he'd like to get some toys from his room.


Jin : I appreciate that, kid. But I hope I'm not giving you too much trouble with this.

He's pretty much trying to lie to himself at this point. He knows full well the poor pup's brother is done for if bitten, and even if he knows the suppressant *might* work, it's not going to be easy.
Taking someone's life with a knife is easy.
Saving someone's life with a near-fatal knife injury, ranges from 10 times harder, to outright impossible.
And the world's already shitty enough.
No-one is going to see the end of this shitty apocalypse brought upon them, if they just keep to themselves and help themselves.
They have to help each other, too.
No-one is safe until everyone is safe.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As the group makes their way though the city, they come across fresh tracks. Someone had trudged their way though here recently._





Amepix said:


> Rocky sniffed the footprints out of curiosity. But he was quite surprised when the scent didn't smell like one of the infected.
> 
> Rocky : Hey, Jin! Francesca too, if you can hear me! I think I've found the tracks of someone!


With this much snow in the area, it's not hard to see the tracks of someone... or something, passing by.
Thankfully, it smells like someone, not an infected.
Hopefully, that someone isn't going to be infected soon.
Francesca lands down, next to the two.

Francesca : What do we do, guys ? Find this person first, or get our supplies first ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Rocky ponders this question for a moment, but quickly comes to a discussion. Of course he wanted to help someone! All his brother's ever done is help him, so this young pup had it in his mind that helping someone else is important.

Rocky : I wanna help them! I could probably track them now that I've got their scent, and the Poke Mart is still far away anyway.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky ponders this question for a moment, but quickly comes to a discussion. Of course he wanted to help someone! All his brother's ever done is help him, so this young pup had it in his mind that helping someone else is important.
> 
> Rocky : I wanna help them! I could probably track them now that I've got their scent, and the Poke Mart is still far away anyway.


Jin : Alright, lead the way kid. But stay close, alright ? Francesca, if you see anything, signal us. Or if you see any zombie around here, and can tell they're shamblers, just snipe them off.

Francesca : Got it dad.

The wolf takes off to the sky again, but only stays at roughly 5 meters in the air.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 13, 2022)

Without another word, the rock canine began to sniff and the ground, tracking the scent of the survivor, even though this power of fresh snow. Following the footprints and smell, until they trio came across chemical store, named the Carbon Carbink. And someone could be heard inside.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Without another word, the rock canine began to sniff and the ground, tracking the scent of the survivor, even though this power of fresh snow. Following the footprints and smell, until they trio came across chemical store, named the Carbon Carbink. And someone could be heard inside.


The smells of ingredients, liquids, wooden mortars, and so many other tools, all mixed together, for an indescribably combination that gives them... no idea what on earth is/are in there.
Thankfully, they could hear someone, without having to rely on scent, in this case.
Now to see if that someone is hostile... or is infected.
Francesca gets to the door and gives it a few knocks, but immediately quicksteps to the nearest wall with her gun ready. Just in case there's a zombie inside.
Jin stands ready with both his gun and his sword, too.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

_There's a loud thud, as if something heavy were just dropped. A shuffle of booted movement follows, before silence._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Rocky took a sniff in the air before listening to the inside of the store. He didn't smell any zombies, and he didn't hear any zombies. Which, he was thankful for. Jin should know that there at least wasn't a zombie, but the possibility of this furson (Ha! Person expect it's furson! Get it?)  being a bandit or raider was still quite high.

Rocky : Jin, I don't smell or hear any zombies... But do you think they're a good person? Like, they aren't a bandit or something?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _There's a loud thud, as if something heavy were just dropped. A shuffle of booted movement follows, before silence._





Amepix said:


> Rocky took a sniff in the air before listening to the inside of the store. He didn't smell any zombies, and he didn't hear any zombies. Which, he was thankful for. Jin should know that there at least wasn't a zombie, but the possibility of this furson (Ha! Person expect it's furson! Get it?)  being a bandit or raider was still quite high.
> 
> Rocky : Jin, I don't smell or hear any zombies... But do you think they're a good person? Like, they aren't a bandit or something?


Jin : Only one way to find out.

He signals Francesca again. She nods, and slowly gets to the door, giving it a few knocks again. This time she calls for the person inside, too.

Francesca : Excuse me, is anybody in there ?

Even if it's a bandit... the three have to make sure not to attack. Jin is still going to try to reason with them first.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

_A voice calls back, moderately deep and slightly accented. They sound almost bored._
"Ja? What do you want?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

That kind of bored voice is to be expected. What else is there that this post-apocalypse world has to offer, anyway ? Aside from deaths lurking at every corner.
But they have to at least try.

Jin : We know of a safe place that can keep off the zombies. There're weapons too. Come with us.

He knows, himself, that that was the most half-ass suggestion ever, to convince someone of a safe place in these rough times. But he has to at least try, somehow.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

"Ah, yes, another altruist offering food and shelter to the needy. Plenty of those to go around."
_His voice cuts into a distrustful tone._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Rocky : There are?

He turned his head to the side, not knowing these were apparently common place. Not surprising as he'd lived in a Poke Mart all his life. Never going outside unless Crescent was there with him, and never straying far. But now, he's out in the world, and with no real knowledge about it, he couldn't help but feel a bit more curious.

Rocky : Where? I haven't seen any.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Ah, yes, another altruist offering food and shelter to the needy. Plenty of those to go around."
> _His voice cuts into a distrustful tone._





Amepix said:


> Rocky : There are?
> 
> He turned his head to the side, not knowing these were apparently common place. Not surprising as he'd lived in a Poke Mart all his life. Never going outside unless Crescent was there with him, and never straying far. But now, he's out in the world, and with no real knowledge about it, he couldn't help but feel a bit more curious.
> 
> Rocky : Where? I haven't seen any.


The pup probably doesn't know, but Jin and Francesca can clearly see the sarcasm in their voice.
Not a surprise, considering this mess they're in right now.
The elephant taur just shrugs.

Jin : If you ever change your mind, or if you need to repair your weapon, or restock on ammo, go to "Workshop Number 3-45".

Then he looks over Rocky.

Jin : Come on kid, let's go. He doesn't sound like he wants to be bothered right now.

The maned wolf nods, and takes her leave too.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Rocky turned back to look at the store for a moment before turning to follow the winged wolf and the taur. He wanted to find his brother anyway, and that guy seemed a bit rude. Without another word, the canine began to lead them back towards his Poke Mart home, hoping that all the scary zombies had left by now.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

_The door opens slightly, creaking on its hinges. A hand mirror peeks out slightly, and whoever is inside observes the group as they walk off. This was done quietly, but Rocky's sharp hearing may pick it up._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Rocky picks up on the sound of the doors hinges opening, which were quite audible to the pup with his incredible hearing. He stopped for a moment before taking a glance behind him towards the shop, seeing the mirror being held out the door. He wasn't sure what to make of this, but decided that he had more important things to worry about. Like helping Jin and Francesca get food for their family, and finding his brother... And just getting some of his chew toys.

The rock puppy decided to continue walking in the direction of the Poke Mart, as Jin did say that person would rather be left alone. So, he wasn't gonna do anything about it, because he wanted to respect their wishes.

Rocky : Alright... Just a few more steps and we should get back to my home... In maybe three minutes? I don't really remember how long it'll take to get there, but I sure do remember where it is.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

Francesca doesn't quite hear the door opening, due to the distance from her (in the air) to it, and Jin doesn't hear it either due to the noises his hooves cause with every step.
And with Rocky not wanting to bother the person any further, they all agree that they need to focus on the next thing now. To resupply some foods, and hopefully find the pup's brother. Hopefully before it's too late.
But, now that they know that his brother is very well infected as a rapid... Jin and Francesca have to make sure not to open fire at the zombies on sight. They need to identify the rapid off the others... and then they need to find the infected brother among them.
It's not going to be easy, especially if an entire horde of them shows up and swarms upon the three survivors...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

The trio continued their trek across the mall city, the snow beginning to become less and less deep the closer they got to the Poke Mart Rocky was leading them too. Soon, the canine Pokémon stopped sniffing the floor and pulled his head up before looking right, seeing his beloved home in the not so far off distance.

Rocky : We're here! We're here!

He began to run up the the market, with no infected being in sight, as they assumedly had already wondered off at some point. It was clear that this was in fact used as a shelter, with windows boarded up with planks of wood, and the door that had what was seemingly broken apart barricades.

Strangely, the sign did read Poke Mart, but there was something else written into it. Basalt and Sons was written atop the large Poke Mart, indicating it was owned by someone with children of their own. What was also quite noticeable was that the S at the end of Sons seemed to have been added awhile after it was placed atop the blue market.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The trio continued their trek across the mall city, the snow beginning to become less and less deep the closer they got to the Poke Mart Rocky was leading them too. Soon, the canine Pokémon stopped sniffing the floor and pulled his head up before looking right, seeing his beloved home in the not so far off distance.
> 
> Rocky : We're here! We're here!
> 
> ...


Jin and Francesca follow suit, until Rocky stops in his track and looks to a direction, seeing the objective destination in sight. Poke Mart, the name that means a lot to the pup. Where he was raised and grew up with his brother, where much of his childhood was (2 dog years would be normal 9+ years now).
... Where they might see the poor pup's infected brother, too.
Jin puts his weapons away and readies in his hand a vial. Inside it is a liquid that constantly changes colors between dark browk, red, orange, dark ocean blue, cyan, bright sky blue, yellow and white.
Francesca sees that and knows to hold her fire, too. Here's why.

Jin : Alright, Rocky. Listen to me very carefully on this. If you see a zombie... call out to them, "Can you understand me ?". The rest, let us handle, alright ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Alright, Rocky. Listen to me very carefully on this. If you see a zombie... call out to them, "Can you understand me ?". The rest, let us handle, alright ?


This seemed like a strange request by the taur, but this pup wasn't gonna question it too much. He was home now, after all. And now he could get his toys so he'd have something to play with!

Rocky : Okay! I guess I can do that.

Without another word Rocky began to run inside the building, not seeing, smelling, or hearing any zombies on the first floor. He thought he could smell something that seemed off, but he didn't really think about it. He walked over to the storeroom door, seeing that'd it's been smashed off it's hinges, thankfully though, all the food was still there and intact. Including his favourite canned hams. Plus a few crates of water bottles too!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2022)

Amepix said:


> This seemed like a strange request by the taur, but this pup wasn't gonna question it too much. He was home now, after all. And now he could get his toys so he'd have something to play with!
> 
> Rocky : Okay! I guess I can do that.
> 
> Without another word Rocky began to run inside the building, not seeing, smelling, or hearing any zombies on the first floor. He thought he could smell something that seemed off, but he didn't really think about it. He walked over to the storeroom door, seeing that'd it's been smashed off it's hinges, thankfully though, all the food was still there and intact. Including his favourite canned hams. Plus a few crates of water bottles too!


Jin and Francesca follow Rocky as well. Their weapons are readied, but they need to identify the rapids as fast as they can, as soon as they see one.
Last thing they want to do is accidentally killing Rocky's brother, or that would seriously mess him up, mentally.
Following Rocky to the storeage room, they see the foods and drinks are still intact, thankfully.

Jin : ... Hey, pup. I'm thinking, maybe we can tell whoever it is at the chemical shop earlier of this place, for foods and drinks, too ?

Francesca : You sure about that dad ? This place seems like where Rocky and his brother holed up before they got separated. Might wanna ask Rocky about it first, I reckon.

The elephant nods.

Jin : You have a point.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Rocky : Well... I'm helping you get some food, so why shouldn't I help someone else if they're hungry?

The Rockruff wasn't sure why that person in the chemical shop didn't wanna come out, but maybe that's because he was afraid? Though, he couldn't really speak for others, after all. Now that they've found the store room, which had plenty of food and water to go around. Rocky wanted to find his chew toys, so he could play all day again. With that, he began to walk out of the store room before taking a listen and a smell.

Rocky : _(Wait.... I recognise this scent... Is that... Crescent!)_ Crescent? I... I think I smell his scent! I've found him!

Rocky began to run towards his brother, leaving Jin and Francesca behind in the dust. The stairs barely seemed like a challenge to the young pup, nothing was gonna get in his way of seeing Crescent again.

Rocky : Crescent I- *gasp*

The red lycan dog Pokémon was standing in the doorway to Rocky's bedroom, looking at him with a twitch in almost every part of his body. His head turned to face the young pup before they grew wide, as if out of surprise. His paws began to held the stop of his head as he closed his eyes before shaking his head back and forth.

Crescent : R-Rocky... No... I... *SCREAMS*

The rapid lycan Pokémon turned his body to face the rock dog Pokémon, before running straight towards him at full speed. Rocky was to frozen in fear to move. He didn't understand what was happening, this couldn't be happening, this was just a bad dream, right?! A slash the the canine's paw sure snapped him out of it before he began to try and run, but that new gash didn't make it any easier.

The zombie Crescent grabbed his younger brother, pulling him towards himself quite fast. No matter how much the young puppy struggled, the older dog was much stronger than him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2022)

Jin and Francesca are looking around to see what to get, before heading back, before Rocky just runs off. The elephant is startled at that as both of them just drop everything and run after the pup.

Jin : HEY ! GET BACK ! I told you not to run off !

When they get to the stairs, Francesca rushes ahead first, Jin clearly not going to get up in time. The phoenix-wolf follows the smell until she sees a rapid holding Rocky. She doesn't know if that's Crescent, but it IS a rapid after all.
She has to act fast. Otherwise, if Rocky so much as getting bitten once, this is all over.
She draws her gun and aims just off them a bit, and fires a shot, hoping to draw the zombie's attention, while calling out to him.

Francesca : Over here !


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

The rapid lycanroc turns to face the phoenix wolf, before letting out a loud scream and begins to focus on her. Rocky, seeing his opportunity, begins to move away from his infected brother. Tears start streaming down his face like a waterfall on a cliff's edge.

Rocky : C-Crescent...

The infected lycan Pokémon stopped approaching Francesca for a moment as he heard his younger brothers quivering, unsteady voice. He closed it's purple eyes once again as he began to hit his own paws against his head, in a feeble attempt to keep control.

Crescent : N-no... Rocky... I'm... S-sor... *SCREAMS*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The rapid lycanroc turns to face the phoenix wolf, before letting out a loud scream and begins to focus on her. Rocky, seeing his opportunity, begins to move away from his infected brother. Tears start streaming down his face like a waterfall on a cliff's edge.
> 
> Rocky : C-Crescent...
> 
> ...


It's clear now, that one is Rocky's infected brother.
At least now he knows what really happened... and she can confirm what really happened.
While the infected brother is still distracted, she rushes in and shoves him away as hard as she can to keep him off, then grabs Rocky and takes to the air, so that he can't reach them too easy.

Francesca : That's your brother ? Crescent ?

At the same time, they can hear Jin panting from the stairs.

Jin : Who... the hell... made the stairs so damn tall ? Whew...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Rocky seemed to struggle to form a proper sentence through his sobs of pain, and still being quite terrified of what just occurred. He did manage to blurt out one sentence that was at least understandable.

Rocky : W-what's.... W-....wrong with... Crescent...?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2022)

Francesca : I think he is turning into a zombie. I think he must have got *bitten* at some point.

She holds the pup tight to make sure he doesn't run off again, and looks to the door, just in time for her dad to catch up, but pretty tired from having to climb the stairs.

Jin : Oh thank goodness you're here-

He sees an infected from a distance. A rapid lycanroc.
He takes aim at Crescent with the gun but hesitates to pull the trigger.

Francesca : Dad, he is Rocky's brother ! Don't shoot !

Jin : ... Ah shit.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Rocky : J-Jin? Why is.... Why is... Why is Crescent acting like this?

Rocky seemed to be holding his left paw with his right, some crimson liquid could be seen on the floor below it. It was even more evident as to why the young pup was crying, as far as Jin or Francesca knew, Crescent could have either bitten him, or just scratched him. But there was something a little more important to be focusing on.

Crescent continued to struggle, and attempting to sink his jaws into the phoenix wolf, but wasn't able to reach close enough. But he was defiantly very strong, probably due to being jacked up on adrenaline.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 19, 2022)

Francesca : He is turning into a zombie, Rock !... Shit, you're bleeding !?

She looks over to the pup's left paw being held. She also holds her paw on the wound too, to prevent bleeding.
Hopefully it's just a scratch and not a bite...

Jin : Francesca, do NOT let Rocky get down here until I'm done.

He coats all of his arms in magma stones, to prevent getting bitten, then walks up to Crescent. Ready to beat him down if needs be.

Jin : Time to practice some medicine...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Rocky wimpered a little from the pain in his hind leg, he looked up Francesca, his tears had settled down a little, but he very evidently still in shock from the whole experience.

Rocky : My... My leg hurts... It... It really hurts...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky wimpered a little from the pain in his hind leg, he looked up Francesca, his tears had settled down a little, but he very evidently still in shock from the whole experience.
> 
> Rocky : My... My leg hurts... It... It really hurts...


The maned wolf plucks off a feather from her wings, exhales a tiny puff of fire breath on it to warm it up a bit, then places it on Rocky's wound. Then, one hand still keeping him, she takes out a bandage and readies it with just her other hand, and wraps it around his wound.

Francesca : You will be okay, little guy.

Meanwhile, Jin is approaching the infected Crescent, slowly, without sudden movements (yet).
Hopefully his magma is enough to prevent bites from the infected lycanroc.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 21, 2022)

The infected lycan Pokémon attempts to bite into jin's magma armour, but it didn't go well, as expected. His jaws weren't exactly strong enough to crush though the plating, and it was keeping him very distracted.

He began to scratch and claw at it, but also to no avail as lycanroc weren't known for breaking through solid magma. It didn't really tire him out though, but it was keeping him in one spot.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2022)

The distraction is much needed for Jin to do what he needs to.
He shoves that vial of shifting color down the lycanroc's mouth and makes sure he drinks all of it.
Right now he's still a zombie, no worries about choking drinks.

Jin : Sorry pal, this is for your own good !


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 21, 2022)

Crescent jumped back after the vital's contents began to spill down his throat, before falling onto his back. Seemingly, he began to calm down before closing his eyes. It must of been tiring to stay up for days on end, so if this cure did work, that'd explain him spontaneously falling onto his back and falling asleep.

Rocky was also beginning to calm down, as he also began to dose off. The young canine must of fainted from the shock, which is very understandable. And to think all of this was caused because rapid's didn't smell like shambler's.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2022)

With the infected brother passing out, Jin looks around to find something, until he sees some cloth. He then goes to cover Crescent's mouth as tight as possible, and conjures magma stones to bind up Crescent's hands and legs together, to prevent him from attacking anyone again.
While the bindings of magma stones doesn't burn and won't hurt him, they should be able to withstand his force trying to break free.
Once done, he just hauls the brother up on his shoulders.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 23, 2022)

It seemed like everything was calming down. A loud groan of a horde of infected could be heard from below. The screams of the infected lycanroc must have drawn them in.

It sounded like at least ten of them, and with two unconscious Pokémon who were completely defenceless, it would be up to Jin and Francesca to deal with the small horde.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yellow fellows, I be Amepix, but you can call me Choco! I'm currently working on a zombie apocalypse scenario role play, but with zombie Pokémon! I thought it could be an interesting idea, so here we are.
> 
> You can be a Pokemon or a Fur, or both if you like. I don't mind. You're also allowed to make your own NPC's, if you so please. Yes, this also means you're allowed to drive the plot, because why not? If you can't think of a way to join the on going story line, create your own until the paths cross. After all, I did say you're allowed to drive the plot, so you could even create you're own!
> 
> ...


(hehe... is this still open? I'd... liek to be a pokemon..)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> (hehe... is this still open? I'd... liek to be a pokemon..)


(Yeah! I've made a discussion thread where we can talk about this!)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)

(Here's a link https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/pokemon-necro-discussion-thread.1682273/)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It seemed like everything was calming down. A loud groan of a horde of infected could be heard from below. The screams of the infected lycanroc must have drawn them in.
> 
> It sounded like at least ten of them, and with two unconscious Pokémon who were completely defenceless, it would be up to Jin and Francesca to deal with the small horde.


When there's one, there's a high chance to be more.
And when there's this many... who knows how quick and how bad it can escalate to ?
Ten zombies for two of them is a bit of a stretch already, but they have to defend the two passed-out brothers too. The odds don't look good.

Francesca : Dad, you hear that ?

Jin : Loud and clear, sweetie... let's bail. We'll get the supplies later.

He points at his pouch, on his front belly.

Jin : Keep the pup in here, sweetie. And ready your weapons.

Francesca : What about Crescent, dad ? You just gonna keep him on your shoulders like that ?

He takes out his SMG and readies it in one hand.
The wolf only nods, but confident in her father.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 25, 2022)

The shambling remnants of what used to be began to stubble their way up the stairs, the mumbling moans growing louder as the saw the taur above at the top. The only driving force left in them to find a source of food. Everything else that was important to them no longer remained, being driven by the madness of this disease to spread and consume.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

_As the infected near the top of the stairs, a commotion breaks out behind them. There's the sound of shattering glass, and the group splits, some continuing on and some turning back to face whatever the cause of the disturbance was._


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The shambling remnants of what used to be began to stubble their way up the stairs, the mumbling moans growing louder as the saw the taur above at the top. The only driving force left in them to find a source of food. Everything else that was important to them no longer remained, being driven by the madness of this disease to spread and consume.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As the infected near the top of the stairs, a commotion breaks out behind them. There's the sound of shattering glass, and the group splits, some continuing on and some turning back to face whatever the cause of the disturbance was._


Jin : Here they come.

He pulls the trigger and opens fire at the one he has the clear shot at, and the wolf takes aim at it too. Several sunlight bullets together, riddle it with holes.
Luckily, only shamblers, not much to worry about.
Hopefully, the gunfire isn't too loud to draw more into this.
But when they hear the glass breaking...

Jin : Shit, I think more's getting our way. Let's move !


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

_An acrid smell wafts through the air, and the sounds of a scuffle can be heard over the zombies' moans. You might get a glimpse of a white figure dance into view, strike a zombie with an axe, and quickly retreat to avoid being surrounded._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

The infected creatures near the figure begin to slowly shamble towards it. Though not fast enough to catch the figure, as Shamblers are known to be slow. And very, very stupid.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _An acrid smell wafts through the air, and the sounds of a scuffle can be heard over the zombies' moans. You might get a glimpse of a white figure dance into view, strike a zombie with an axe, and quickly retreat to avoid being surrounded._





Amepix said:


> The infected creatures near the figure begin to slowly shamble towards it. Though not fast enough to catch the figure, as Shamblers are known to be slow. And very, very stupid.


It doesn't seem to be reinforcements of the zombies. Whatever or whoever is causing the distraction, Jin and Francesca are not going to miss it.
Seeing some of the zombies turning their attention away, Jin and Francesca give the ones still going at them some more bullet holes, then press on. Jin carries the infected but unconscious Crescent on his shoulder, while Francesca carries the sleeping Rocky on hers.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

The zombies who were already after Jin and Francesca were still "closing" in. Not that they could reach the phoenix wolf, or bite through the taurs magma armour. It was a sad sight to see what used to be people just like them, now turned into something like this.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

is laying somewhere in the city knocked out cold


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The zombies who were already after Jin and Francesca were still "closing" in. Not that they could reach the phoenix wolf, or bite through the taurs magma armour. It was a sad sight to see what used to be people just like them, now turned into something like this.


The two press on as well, cautiously, while also making sure to keep the distance. If the zombies get too close, Jin has to be prepared to go for his sword.
Thankfully, the shamblers are not much of a threat, and there aren't too many of them. About 5 are distracted, so Jin and Francesca can deal with the others easy enough, until at least the ones going at them are dead on the count.

Jin : Alright, let's move. How is Rocky doing, sweetie ?

Francesca looks over to check on the pup...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 29, 2022)

Rocky was sleeping rather quietly, probably having a good dream dispute what he'd experienced. Which was rather reassuring.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky was sleeping rather quietly, probably having a good dream dispute what he'd experienced. Which was rather reassuring.


Francesca : Still sleeping, dad. No sign of infection.

Jin : That's good.

They advance, weapons readied. Just a few more zombies left, and they are out of here.
Francesca still stays in the air, opening fire at the ones distracted by the noise earlier. With them not paying attention to her and Jin, she should be able to take them all down without much trouble.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

_Downstairs, more zombies fall, and the white figure comes into view again, wielding a fire axe._


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Downstairs, more zombies fall, and the white figure comes into view again, wielding a fire axe._


Jin and Francesca see the figure in clear view, after all zombies are taken care of. Whoever this is, they sure have given the zombies some severe case of splitting headache with that axe.
The elephant lowers his weapons, but the phoenix-wolf keeps over-watch of the surroundings to make sure they don't get jumped on.

Jin : Are you alright ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin and Francesca see the figure in clear view, after all zombies are taken care of. Whoever this is, they sure have given the zombies some severe case of splitting headache with that axe.
> The elephant lowers his weapons, but the phoenix-wolf keeps over-watch of the surroundings to make sure they don't get jumped on.
> 
> Jin : Are you alright ?


_He's a wolfdog from the looks of his head, with brown fur with touches of auburn. His heavy clothing, pasted with snow, is clear evidence that he was out in the previous night's blizzard. He shoulders his axe, and looks up the stairs with a bored look._
"Of course I am."
_It's the same voice as from the chemistry shop, and if there was any doubt about him being the same person, the bodies of some of the vanquished zombies around him are marked with wicked chemical burns._


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _He's a wolfdog from the looks of his head, with brown fur with touches of auburn. His heavy clothing, pasted with snow, is clear evidence that he was out in the previous night's blizzard. He shoulders his axe, and looks up the stairs with a bored look._
> "Of course I am."
> _It's the same voice as from the chemistry shop, and if there was any doubt about him being the same person, the bodies of some of the vanquished zombies around him are marked with wicked chemical burns._


Before Jin and Francesca is a wolf-dog, supposedly a doctor and/or alchemist of sort, but not the type to just be in the lab all day.
Though that's probably why he looks bored. Not working with whatever concoctions he wants to cook up, instead having to deal with the nasty walking corpses.
And with his attitude, he sounds like the bare minimum of 'friendly'. Only 'friendly' enough to not stab someone in the back, at least directly.
That same voice, and the smell of chemical waffling in the air, tell the two survivors that he's the same one they met before.
But in response to his boredom of having to deal with zombies like uninteresting paperwork that isn't of his concern, Jin just shrugs.

Jin : Good to hear, and thanks for the help. Even if you didn't mean to help. So, what got you out here ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 30, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Before Jin and Francesca is a wolf-dog, supposedly a doctor and/or alchemist of sort, but not the type to just be in the lab all day.
> Though that's probably why he looks bored. Not working with whatever concoctions he wants to cook up, instead having to deal with the nasty walking corpses.
> And with his attitude, he sounds like the bare minimum of 'friendly'. Only 'friendly' enough to not stab someone in the back, at least directly.
> That same voice, and the smell of chemical waffling in the air, tell the two survivors that he's the same one they met before.
> ...


"I'm looking for a new camp to join, as my previous camp was overrun a week ago. I followed after you spoke to me, to decide if you are trustworthy."
_He states it all very matter-of-fact, with no hint of a tear shed over the loss of his previous community. Well, he's just spent a week on his own in this hell of a world._
"I accept your offer of shelter, and will prove an asset to your group."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I'm looking for a new camp to join, as my previous camp was overrun a week ago. I followed after you spoke to me, to decide if you are trustworthy."
> _He states it all very matter-of-fact, with no hint of a tear shed over the loss of his previous community. Well, he's just spent a week on his own in this hell of a world._
> "I accept your offer of shelter, and will prove an asset to your group."


Jin : Aye. Welcome aboard then. We can definitely use your help.

No handshake is needed though.
The elephant takes a closer look at the doctor without taking a step forward.

Jin : Did you run into any other zombie on your way here ? If yes, anything that we should watch out for ? And, do you need help with weapon, just in case ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Aye. Welcome aboard then. We can definitely use your help.
> 
> No handshake is needed though.
> The elephant takes a closer look at the doctor without taking a step forward.
> ...


"Of course, there's zombies everywhere. Most of them are far too pathetic to be a threat."
_Very confident. Even being below Jin, looking up at the much larger elephant atop a flight of stairs, the newcomer maintains a superior air._
"My name is Dr. Ladislaus Nim, by the way."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Of course, there's zombies everywhere. Most of them are far too pathetic to be a threat."
> _Very confident. Even being below Jin, looking up at the much larger elephant atop a flight of stairs, the newcomer maintains a superior air._
> "My name is Dr. Ladislaus Nim, by the way."


Jin : Name's Jin. That's my daughter.

He carries the unconscious and tied-up Crescent down the stairs.
It seems this doctor isn't, and doesn't need to be, armed with the usual weapons. Considering he never bothers to answer on that (or doesn't trust them enough yet). Plus, given the zombies taken care of just as good with whatever his chemical expertise has cooked up with, he's not all that helpless.

Jin : So, what makes you think we're trustworthy enough to decide to join ? After probably telling yourself that outsider help is off-limits in this shit hole we're in ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 1, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Name's Jin. That's my daughter.
> 
> He carries the unconscious and tied-up Crescent down the stairs.
> It seems this doctor isn't, and doesn't need to be, armed with the usual weapons. Considering he never bothers to answer on that (or doesn't trust them enough yet). Plus, given the zombies taken care of just as good with whatever his chemical expertise has cooked up with, he's not all that helpless.
> ...


_Nim dismisses the question with a wave of his hand, then turns and heads towards a laden external-frame pack dropped near the doorway._
"Even I cannot survive for an unlimited amount time on my own. I require allies."
_He slips a sheath over the head of the axe, and fits it through some loops on the side of the pack. He hefty the pack onto his back, and secures the straps. It's laden with a variety of gear, and clearly quite heavy._


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Nim dismisses the question with a wave of his hand, then turns and heads towards a laden external-frame pack dropped near the doorway._
> "Even I cannot survive for an unlimited amount time on my own. I require allies."
> _He slips a sheath over the head of the axe, and fits it through some loops on the side of the pack. He hefty the pack onto his back, and secures the straps. It's laden with a variety of gear, and clearly quite heavy._


Jin : ... Yeah no shit.

It's quite clear how 'grateful' the doctor is, with his newfound allies. Wouldn't be a surprise if he only sees them as assets, really.
The one that dismisses the majority of zombies as too pathetic to be threats, yet also admits that even he cannot survive on his own for long.
Though, despite how much they 'appreciate' each other's company, Jin and his daughter know better than to leave someone behind just because of their attitude. Hopefully the doctor is the same.
But more on that later.
As they continue on, Jin and Francesca make sure to keep their eye out for any zombies that might be nearby.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

Rocky : Ugh....

The young canine was barley back to his senses, but at least he was waking up. His eyes opened slightly, just enough for him to see that Jin was carrying Crescent atop his shoulder, with the night lyacn seemingly being knocked out.

Rocky : Crescent...?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... Yeah no shit.
> 
> It's quite clear how 'grateful' the doctor is, with his newfound allies. Wouldn't be a surprise if he only sees them as assets, really.
> The one that dismisses the majority of zombies as too pathetic to be threats, yet also admits that even he cannot survive on his own for long.
> ...


_Nim follows along, staying close.
Good, very good. A new base has been established. Now only to hope that these survivors are not idiots._


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

(still magically knocked out in the city)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (still magically knocked out in the city)


*throw a skyrim intro to get you to finally awake*



Amepix said:


> Rocky : Ugh....
> 
> The young canine was barley back to his senses, but at least he was waking up.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Nim follows along, staying close.
> Good, very good. A new base has been established. Now only to hope that these survivors are not idiots._


Francesca : Oh hey buddy. You up ?

She gently pets on the pup's ears, when she hears him mumbling his brother's name.

Francesca : Don't worry, dad got him under control. Hopefully. Now to just wait for the cure to do the rest, at least for the next 2-3 days.

She looks back at the injury.

Francesca : Are you still hurt ?



Amepix said:


> Jin was carrying Crescent atop his shoulder, with the night lyacn seemingly being knocked out.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> *throw a skyrim intro to get you to finally awake*


(I was waiting on Rocky to find me or something... just letting the peeps know Im still here)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (I was waiting on Rocky to find me or something... just letting the peeps know Im still here)


(Yeah Rocky is kinda being carried by one of the chars I'm playing, so it might take a while before you're found ; probably better to just wake up and immediately check to see if you got bitten, heh)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (Yeah Rocky is kinda being carried by one of the chars I'm playing, so it might take a while before you're found ; probably better to just wake up and immediately check to see if you got bitten, heh)


*wakes up* "where the heck am I?" Esmeray asked herself. she looked for any scratches or bites but found none...
​


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> *throw a skyrim intro to get you to finally awake*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_...cure? Interesting. 
For the first few months of the outbreak, Nim was part of a team searching for a cure. Of course, the fools ended up getting infected before they made significant progress. 
Could some random survivors really have managed a cure?
Well, he'd have to watch. And this would be a good test of their competence. If they let that Lycan get out of control, then their worthlessness would be confirmed and he would be saved the time he might have wasted._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> *throw a skyrim intro to get you to finally awake*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rocky : Hmmm...? I don't know... It doesn't hurt anymore. So I think it's better.

The pup shook his head for a moment in an attempt to wake himself, he could see Crescent being carried by Jin. Giving him a smile.

Rocky : We found Crescent! Looks like he's sleepy!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

(can someone tell me where yall are or should i just knock?)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (can someone tell me where yall are or should i just knock?)


(We're in Mauville City, pronounced mall-ville, it's basically a giant mall city.)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (We're in Mauville City, pronounced mall-ville, it's basically a giant mall city.)


(Like should I knock on the bunker...or whatever yall are in's door?)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (Like should I knock on the bunker...or whatever yall are in's door?)


(If you find the safe house, I guess. We aren't back at it yet, we're still outside.)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (If you find the safe house, I guess. We aren't back at it yet, we're still outside.)


(or I can wait to be found if you want)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (or I can wait to be found if you want)


(Whatever one works for you. Okay?)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> (Whatever one works for you. Okay?)


(being found ig)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (being found ig)


(You got this  )


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _...cure? Interesting.
> For the first few months of the outbreak, Nim was part of a team searching for a cure. Of course, the fools ended up getting infected before they made significant progress.
> Could some random survivors really have managed a cure?
> Well, he'd have to watch. And this would be a good test of their competence. If they let that Lycan get out of control, then their worthlessness would be confirmed and he would be saved the time he might have wasted._





Amepix said:


> Rocky : Hmmm...? I don't know... It doesn't hurt anymore. So I think it's better.
> 
> The pup shook his head for a moment in an attempt to wake himself, he could see Crescent being carried by Jin. Giving him a smile.
> 
> Rocky : We found Crescent! Looks like he's sleepy!


Jin : Yeah, he is. Don't worry kid, I'll do my best to keep him from hurting anyone.

He puts the weapons away, assured now that there're no zombies at least the immediate vicinity anymore.

Jin : So I'm thinking of two options. One, we just drop the dude here back at the shelter, and we go back to get the supplies, without him making a scene. Two, we keep him along, might be hard to get the supplies but we can keep an eye on your bro in case something happens. What do you think ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Rocky : Hmm.... He's sleeping right now, so... Maybe we should put him in a bed?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 2, 2022)

(You can keep going, nothing for Nim to add rn as you chat)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky : Hmm.... He's sleeping right now, so... Maybe we should put him in a bed?


Jin : Alright, then we'll get back to the safe area and drop him off, then back to the mart for supplies. You good on that ?

Meanwhile Francesca still makes sure to stay vigilant and keep watch of their surroundings, just in case there is something nearby, lurking and going to jump them.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 4, 2022)

The group trekked back to the safety of Workshop 3-45, with a new member and Crescent in tow. It took a little while, but they were soon at the doors of the safe zone.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 4, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The group trekked back to the safety of Workshop 3-45, with a new member and Crescent in tow. It took a little while, but they were soon at the doors of the safe zone.


Es: *looks around a abandoned store


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The group trekked back to the safety of Workshop 3-45, with a new member and Crescent in tow. It took a little while, but they were soon at the doors of the safe zone.


Back in the workshop, Dantomus, Sapphael and Galaxy are standing guard outside with weapons readied, when Jin and the others return.
Jin gets Crescent off his shoulders and sits him at a corner, then tightens the cloth gag in his mouth to make sure he can't bite anyone.
The magma-stone bindings are still in place, hopefully enough to keep him from trying to break out, too. But Jin doesn't want to risk it, so he just straight-up chains the infected lycanroc to the wall.
The three kids notice that there's also the doctor ( @The_Happiest_Husky ) tagging along.

Sapphael : Who are they, dad ?

Jin : This is Crescent, Rocky's brother. I "gave" him the cure and he passed out, so we took him back here. This is Nim, another survivor we found on our way there, joining us. He's a doctor.

He gets back to the door.

Jin : We're definitely gonna need supplies, now that there're two more with us. Be right back, kids.

Dantomus : Alright dad, be careful.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 4, 2022)

_Nim looks around the room, his expression neutral. 
Looks like a safe place. And the infected that the leader captured is secured well, no chances taken. Very good._
"Where should I put my things?"


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

Rocky looks at his brother, though still a little afraid from what happened earlier, he sat next to him. The Canine wanted to give him comfert, as he didn't know how long his brother was alone. Without anyone to be there for him.

Rocky : Hi Crescent. I'm gonna be right here with you, okay?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Nim looks around the room, his expression neutral.
> Looks like a safe place. And the infected that the leader captured is secured well, no chances taken. Very good._
> "Where should I put my things?"


The elephant taur gestures at a corner of the workshop, the opposite corner of the infected lycanroc.

Jin : Here, you can put 'em here.



Amepix said:


> Rocky looks at his brother, though still a little afraid from what happened earlier, he sat next to him. The Canine wanted to give him comfert, as he didn't know how long his brother was alone. Without anyone to be there for him.
> 
> Rocky : Hi Crescent. I'm gonna be right here with you, okay?


Galaxy walks in and gently places her paw on Rocky's shoulders, but shakes her head.

Galaxy : I'm sorry, but you really should not stay near him in the time being. He is a zombie now. Until he is fully cured, he is a threat to everyone just as much as any other zombie out there. One bite and we all bite the dust.

Then she nudges him away from Crescent.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Then she nudges him away from Crescent.


Rocky: Okay...

He didn't wanna argue, because he remember what happened in the Poke Mart. But he also didn't wanna be away from him after being separated. The canine was conflicted, and didn't really know what to do.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Rocky: Okay...
> 
> He didn't wanna argue, because he remember what happened in the Poke Mart. But he also didn't wanna be away from him after being separated. The canine was conflicted, and didn't really know what to do.


Galaxy : We'll do everything we can to bring your brother back. That's a promise. Alright, little guy ?

She gently pets on his head.
Seeing that the pup doesn't really argue, the other taurs in the family nod at each other, glad that they got this straightened out. The two taur brothers get back in their position to stand guard, on their watch for any zombie or bandit that might show up. Jin and Francesca take their leave, back to the mart, to get supplies.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant taur gestures at a corner of the workshop, the opposite corner of the infected lycanroc.
> 
> Jin : Here, you can put 'em here.


_The wolfdog crosses the room, and sets down his pack. He grabs a canteen off the side, and takes a long drink of the icy water while undoing the front of his coat. The snow stuck to him is beginning to melt, dripping down the waterproof fabric and onto the floor._


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : We'll do everything we can to bring your brother back. That's a promise. Alright, little guy ?
> 
> She gently pets on his head.
> Seeing that the pup doesn't really argue, the other taurs in the family nod at each other, glad that they got this straightened out. The two taur brothers get back in their position to stand guard, on their watch for any zombie or bandit that might show up. Jin and Francesca take their leave, back to the mart, to get supplies.


*Esmeray is in the mart grabbing simple food*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

It was getting slightly close to nightfall, which made Rocky worry a little. He'd always heard scary things outside during the night. With Crescent warning him to never go out when the sun isn't in the sky to protect them from what he called Night Hunters.

The young canine looked back over to his brother, who still layed against the wall. With the cloth over his muzzle, and his eyes shut tight. He wanted to desperately be by his side, but he didn't wanna upset the others.

Out of nowhere, there was a slight movement from the red lycan. He moved his head slightly up, as his eyes tried to open but struggling to let in the light of the room.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 9, 2022)

(@PC Master Race it's your go)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (@PC Master Race it's your go)


(I know, just kinda caught up in another one instead, sorry ; will get to this one soon)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> (I know, just kinda caught up in another one instead, sorry ; will get to this one soon)


(That's fine, take your time. No one needs to rush anything.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It was getting slightly close to nightfall, which made Rocky worry a little. He'd always heard scary things outside during the night. With Crescent warning him to never go out when the sun isn't in the sky to protect them from what he called Night Hunters.
> 
> The young canine looked back over to his brother, who still layed against the wall. With the cloth over his muzzle, and his eyes shut tight. He wanted to desperately be by his side, but he didn't wanna upset the others.
> 
> Out of nowhere, there was a slight movement from the red lycan. He moved his head slightly up, as his eyes tried to open but struggling to let in the light of the room.


During nightfall, there are just twice as many ways to get killed.
Hiding in the shadow risks getting found by those night-stalking zombies. Keeping a light on risks attracting the others.
But if they don't get out, the family risks getting sick due to resources and supplies running low.
With the night upon them, the two are in for quite some troubles. Given the current time of the year, it's blistering cold outside, and it's only going to get worse as time goes on.
Back at the workshop, Galaxy, Dantomus and Sapphael are now inside. They notice Crescent moving, though somewhat weakly.
Now to see if he's got a bit of himself back, after getting the cure earlier... and if yes, hopefully enough that he doesn't go into a frenzy berserk.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> During nightfall, there are just twice as many ways to get killed.
> Hiding in the shadow risks getting found by those night-stalking zombies. Keeping a light on risks attracting the others.
> But if they don't get out, the family risks getting sick due to resources and supplies running low.
> With the night upon them, the two are in for quite some troubles. Given the current time of the year, it's blistering cold outside, and it's only going to get worse as time goes on.
> ...


(im in the supermart btw)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (im in the supermart btw)


(Yeah but the two are making their way there, and it's dark, so might take a while)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Back at the workshop, Galaxy, Dantomus and Sapphael are now inside. They notice Crescent moving, though somewhat weakly.
> Now to see if he's got a bit of himself back, after getting the cure earlier... and if yes, hopefully enough that he doesn't go into a frenzy berserk.


The rock lycan slowly opened his tired eyes, seeing that he was in some type of workshop. On his mouth was cloth, which he figured was put there due to him being infected. Until he realised something, he was able to think clearly.

He saw his younger brother across the room from him and let out a muffled, "Rocky?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The rock lycan slowly opened his tired eyes, seeing that he was in some type of workshop. On his mouth was cloth, which he figured was put there due to him being infected. Until he realised something, he was able to think clearly.
> 
> He saw his younger brother across the room from him and let out a muffled, "Rocky?"


They're right. Thank goodness they're right.
He's back to himself enough that he doesn't try to break free, or get the cloth off his mouth.

Galaxy : Crescent ?

She tries to speak slowly.

Galaxy : Do, you, understand, us ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 10, 2022)

_Nim sits back in a chair near his bag, watching Crescent intently while smoking a cigarette. He seems quite intrigued, as anyone would be at a cure in action. It's the first genuine emotion anyone has seen out of him since meeting him. He still is wearing most of his cold weather gear, despite how hot it must be._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> They're right. Thank goodness they're right.
> He's back to himself enough that he doesn't try to break free, or get the cloth off his mouth.
> 
> Galaxy : Crescent ?
> ...


Crescent : *muffled* Huh? Y-yeah... I'm feeling kinda tired though...


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Nim sits back in a chair near his bag, watching Crescent intently while smoking a cigarette. He seems quite intrigued, as anyone would be at a cure in action. It's the first genuine emotion anyone has seen out of him since meeting him. He still is wearing most of his cold weather gear, despite how hot it must be._





Amepix said:


> Crescent : *muffled* Huh? Y-yeah... I'm feeling kinda tired though...


Galaxy : Alright. Listen. We're trying to cure you, but it's going to take a while. You were infected just recently, so you're a "rapid". You may get random fit of adrenaline rush and get really restless, but afterwards you'd be tired like that.

She gestures to Rocky near them.

Galaxy : Your brother is safe. So, just sit tight, OK ?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Alright. Listen. We're trying to cure you, but it's going to take a while. You were infected just recently, so you're a "rapid". You may get random fit of adrenaline rush and get really restless, but afterwards you'd be tired like that.
> 
> She gestures to Rocky near them.
> 
> Galaxy : Your brother is safe. So, just sit tight, OK ?


Crescent : Yeah... I'm just gonna... Get some rest...

Closing his eyes, the lycanroc went back to sleep.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 10, 2022)

_Nim stands, snuffing out his cigarette and tucking it away._
"Very interesting. I'll be turning in, then, if you would show me where I'll be sleeping."


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 10, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Crescent : Yeah... I'm just gonna... Get some rest...
> 
> Closing his eyes, the lycanroc went back to sleep.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Nim stands, snuffing out his cigarette and tucking it away._
> "Very interesting. I'll be turning in, then, if you would show me where I'll be sleeping."


Galaxy : Well... for the time being, there're only these four corners of the house. You can sleep on the sofa there, at the fireplace, if you'd like. Other than that, this is all.

The red-fur wolf stretches his legs a bit.

Sapphael : I'll stand guard and wait for dad and sis... you get some rest.

Galaxy : OK... be careful.

Sapphael : Always.

He gently pats on her tail, then heads to the door and lays back down on his lower body, looking out the window.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

Es: *still grabbing food*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

A sword cuts though a neck, decapitating a very unhealthy looking, stinking person. The sword sits firmly in the hands of a dark-grey rabbit, who listens to the name Bonnie. As he catches the sword, his slightly purple shimmering, gray eyes gaze though the dark.

Over his left face there is a big scar shimmering through his fur, his left eye also being damaged, but still functional. He wears a jerkin, gloves and boots made from sturdy leather. Under the Jerkin he wears linen shirt, and linen pants, that are shod with leader on the upper and lower legs.

Another one charges up to him, but gets caught and pushed away by an invisible force. Then a bright-blue magic wand swings, hitting a third entity hard in the face, smashing the skull.

That magic wand belongs to Speyro, a purple water dragon, with blue eyes, two long and one lower, but elongated horn on his head. He is wearing his black and red winter suit, that covers everything, except his wings, claws, horns, and nose holes. Two glowing orbs sitting on his shoulders, lighting up only a circumference of three meters around him.

Bonnie hears a whistling noise, only centimeters away from his head. It was bolt hitting the second zombie, shot by a crossbow belonging to Herbert, a human, being transformed into a black and white spotted rabbit. He is wearing the same leader armor as Bonnie.


*Bonnie*: HERBERT!!! I TOLD YOU NOT SHOT THAT THING SO CLOSE TO MY HEAD!!

*Herbert*: That thing wanted to get to you, what should I have done?

Bonnie gives out an annoyed [sigh]

*Herbert*: Well, this crossbow is really accurate! That was why I wanted that over a normal bow.

They look around, being very observant. The three were fighting their way through the forest for quite some while. The snow is deep, and the temperatures extremely cold.

*Bonnie*: What have we stumbled into this time? What was wrong with these people?

Speyro opens the cover over the front part of his muzzle.

*Speyro*: They weren't alive anymore.

*Bonnie*: What? How did they attack us then?

*Herbert*: Zombies! That must be a joke!

*Bonnie*: Zombies?

*Speyro*: Hmm, not the kind I know. These don't look like they escaped their graves...

*Herbert*: They were never buried. Have we really stumbled into a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Galaxy : Well... for the time being, there're only these four corners of the house. You can sleep on the sofa there, at the fireplace, if you'd like. Other than that, this is all.


_Nim carries his pack to the couch, setting it down next to it. He takes off his layers of clothing and gear, setting them on top of the pack before laying down on the couch in just his pants. He stretches out and relaxes, his feet hanging off the far end. 
He's not sure yet if this place will be safe, but after about a week of running on high alert, it will be good to finally get some real rest._


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Rocky moves next to his sleeping brother and lays next to him. Hoping to at least get some rest near his dear brother.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 11, 2022)

*Speyro*: OK, Herbert, tell us what you know.

*Herbert*: Well, it’s a thing I have seen on TV…

*Bonnie*: Herbert, what HAVEN’T you seen on TV? And I thought I was a couch potato.

*Herbert*: … as movies or series.

*Speyro*: So, zombie apocalypses you know are fictional…

*Herbert*: Yes! Luckily! But that looks very much like a real one…

*Speyro*: Ok, so what do we have to know?

*Herbert*: If its like the fictional ones, then we MUST NOT get bitten by these things, or else we will turn into them! Also, we must aim for the head to really kill them, as they might be pretty much invincible everywhere else… But beyond that….

*Speyro*: Ok. You two wear armor, now it is unfortunate that it is too cold for me to wear my robe. This Winter suit is not in the best shape anymore.

*Bonnie*: So, what are these things?

*Herbert*: Undead. They died at some point, and then they stand up again and try to eat whatever living they can find.

*Bonnie*: That is creepy and does not make sense. But I guess…

Bonnie gets distracted. His ears twitch around, as if they hear something. Herbert seems to notice too, Speyros hearing is not as good, and  there is already a lot of stench from the rotting corpses they laid to rest, so he can only guess where or what is lurking in the dark.

Herbert prepares his Crossbow; Bonnie gets his sword ready. Speyro only sees the bunnys fixated in a direction. The light on his shouldes does not shine wide, as he never intended the spell to do so, and he can still not hear anything. Bonnie walks in front, as to cover the other two. Herberts aims with his weapon, still only having his hearing for locating. The snow is soft, and powdery, not making a lot of noises when stepped on.

Then a shadow can be seen, leaping toward them. Speyro attempts to cast an energy wall but is too slow. Herbert shoots his crossbow, but, misses, as this figure is very fast. It runs Bonnie over, fixating him in the snow. Bonnie grabs him, trying to fent him off, but it is strong, scratching all over him, and attempting to bit him in the face. Herbert lets off his crossbow, which is now hanging from it carrying belt, pulls out his dagger, and hurries to Bonnie. Speyro points his wand to the two and separates them with an energy field. But he merely pushes that thing back in a standing position. It is now running towards Speyro, who swings his wand against it. The hit makes it stumble to the side. Herbert stabs that thing in the back of the skull, but he couldn’t get it far in, the dagger is now stuck. Speyro attempts to hit the dagger with his wand, but he misses the dagger, and just pushed the entity forwards. Then Bonnie appears, separating the head from the body.

Bonnie is covered in snow. Everybody is pumped with adrenalin. They look frantically around, listen carefully, but it seems, they are alone, for now. Speyro nods at Bonnie, he can feel he’s unharmed. Bonny nods back, which tells Herbert that they have been very lucky once again.

(that was supposed to be a shadow hunter, though since they have no clue whats going on, I didn't knew how to work that term in)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

(Here ya are then: Shadow Hunters have become like a ninja in the night, silent but deadly for the most part if I remember correctly. They're also powerful and are like the first stage of infection, but worse. Light hurts them, like a vampire I suppose.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

On their way back to the mall, the darkness isn't much of a problem thanks to Francesca's night vision, but Jin is pretty much blind like a bat without a flashlight. Due to this, the wolf has to keep her guns at the ready in case there is any zombie coming their way, and Jin with melee weapons.
But, at the very least, Francesca's smelling sense helps her to find and recognize the way they went this morning, so they won't stumble around in the dark too much.

Jin : Cả cái trung tâm mua sắm mà giờ như cái nhà xác... kinh chết đi được.
(An entire mall, now nothing more than a morgue... so damn freaky.)

Francesca : Lạnh nữa... con đang dựng hết cả lông lên rồi...
(And cold... my fur is standing right now...)

Jin : Con có đi tiếp được không ?
(Can you still press on ?)

Francesca : Con sẽ cố...
(I will try...)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

The snow flicked down, only illuminated by the shine of Jin's flashlight. Shadow Hunter's most likey wouldn't be out in this weather, as they were smart enough to know to keep themselves warm. A frostbiter would be a different story, but they're as slow as a shambler. Nothing for veteran survivors to worry about.

It was still a sad thought to remember that this mall was once a city filled with people and Pokémon, living out their lives without a care in the world. And here it stood all these years later. Almost completely deserted by a small few survivors who still call this place home.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> The snow flicked down, only illuminated by the shine of Jin's flashlight. Shadow Hunter's most likey wouldn't be out in this weather, as they were smart enough to know to keep themselves warm. A frostbiter would be a different story, but they're as slow as a shambler. Nothing for veteran survivors to worry about.
> 
> It was still a sad thought to remember that this mall was once a city filled with people and Pokémon, living out their lives without a care in the world. And here it stood all these years later. Almost completely deserted by a small few survivors who still call this place home.


It certainly looks depressing, the whole place now reeks of death and decay from the zombies, and never short of danger of joining them.
Soon enough, they arrive at where Rocky's brother was found. Now to look for something that's both edible and not outdated...
And for this, Francesca has to stand guard outside the area, while Jin looks for the foods inside. The wolf's night vision would be a big help in spotting zombies and taking them out before they are alerted of the survivors' presence. The elephant's strength would mean being able to carry more, so there would not be too much back-and-forth.


----------

